# 18 year old charged with sex with 14 year old.



## Zarius (May 22, 2013)

Warn your children that they will be prosecuted. I remember many relationships like this when I was in school. Its a different world in high school and these kids tend to see each other as the same. By the law they are not. The strange twist on this case is that both of these teens are girls. 16 is the age of consent in most cases.

Teen charged for sex with girl, 14 - CNN.com Video


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 22, 2013)

When I was in  senior in high school I was dating a 9th grader who was 14.


----------



## editec (May 22, 2013)

Yeah...relationships like these are definitely a problem for the law.

Many 18+ year olds date people who are (by legal definition) still "children".

But from that 18 year old's (and the underage kids) POV  they are contemporaries.

I STILL think the one half age plus 7 years rule makes good sense.

In the case of an 18 year old, then the youngest age they ought to sleep with would be (.5 x 18) + 7 = 16 years old.

It's not a perfect system, of course.

Each case really needs to be evaluated (if at all!) based on the kids involved.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 22, 2013)

i would not let my 18 year old date a 14 year old.


----------



## Moonglow (May 22, 2013)

well you know how it is when your government is your parent.


----------



## Zarius (May 22, 2013)

editec said:


> Yeah...relationships like these are definitely a problem for the law.
> 
> Many 18+ year olds date people who are (by legal definition) still "children".
> 
> ...



Well they are going to prosecute this girl and her only hope is to get a jury with some sense. In the mean time get the word out to kids around you that what may seem natural to them by law is not.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 22, 2013)

emotionally an 18 year old is in a different world than a 14 year old.

thats sceince.

if they are not then your 18 year old may need some help


----------



## Moonglow (May 22, 2013)

I am currently married to a woman 9 years younger than me., my Papa was 22 years older than his wife.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 22, 2013)

prosicution would depend on the emotional state of the 14 year old.

was he used by this girl or not?


----------



## Seawytch (May 22, 2013)

If it had been an 18 year old boy and a 14 year old girl, the boy wouldn't have been expelled and facing felony charges. This was a consensual relationship between two teens.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 22, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> I am currently married to a woman 9 years younger than me., my Papa was 22 years older than his wife.



No problem if they dated as adults


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 22, 2013)

An 18 year old is an adult and will be treated as such so they may want to choose that time to start behaving like one and stop messing around with children.

Oh that's right according to Obama a 26 year old is still a child, unless she's 15 and wants the after morning pill then she's as adult.

Fucking liberals are retarded. (see TM for proof)


----------



## Truthmatters (May 22, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> If it had been an 18 year old boy and a 14 year old girl, the boy wouldn't have been expelled and facing felony charges. This was a consensual relationship between two teens.



Ive seen cases with the older teen being a male


----------



## Truthmatters (May 22, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> An 18 year old is an adult and will be treated as such so they may want to choose that time to start behaving like one and stop messing around with children.
> 
> Oh that's right according to Obama a 26 year old is still a child, unless she's 15 and wants the after morning pill then she's as adult.
> 
> Fucking liberals are retarded. (see TM for proof)



dear idiot I was closer to your postion than the others.


when a teen gets molested by her uncle I bet she is glad she doesnt have to bare his child


----------



## Moonglow (May 22, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I am currently married to a woman 9 years younger than me., my Papa was 22 years older than his wife.
> ...



I consider you an adult when you can drive a car legally.When you can fight and die for your nation, but can't have a beer.To many laws from to many people thinking they need to control our lives.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 22, 2013)

I actaully consider people adults when their brains are finshed.

that is 25 in sceince.


before that the human brain can not properly acess risk.

guess why the military loves the younger ones


----------



## Seawytch (May 22, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > If it had been an 18 year old boy and a 14 year old girl, the boy wouldn't have been expelled and facing felony charges. This was a consensual relationship between two teens.
> ...



Yeah, find one then. Find a case where a male senior in High School was expelled and is facing felony charges for dating a Freshman or Sophomore female.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 22, 2013)

If 18 Year olds are adults, why can't they buy alcohol ?


----------



## Zarius (May 22, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> prosicution would depend on the emotional state of the 14 year old.
> 
> was he used by this girl or not?



They are both girls.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 22, 2013)

oh my mistake 

that changes nothing though


----------



## Truthmatters (May 22, 2013)

14 year olds will be better off if they are NOT sexualized by anyone


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

This was the parents of a 14 year old child that said "My daughter was molested".  Since BY LAW a 14 year old cannot consent to have sex.

This is kind of surprising since gays are so quick to say that gays are as against pedophilia as heterosexuals are.   Naturally, homosexuals will be quick to point out that children cannot consent to have sex, therefore those are crimes.  It is obvious that when homosexuals come up with the claim that child molestation is child molestation no matter who does it and children cannot consent to have sex, therefore, those who molest those children aren't homosexuals but just molesters.

It was all just a story for public consumption.   Homosexuals really do not believe that gays don't, and don't want to molest children.  Nor do they believe that a child molester should be prosecuted whether or not they are gay.   They just want everyone to believe it.     When reality collides with the fairy tale, it's a whole different shade of gray.

The 14 year old cannot consent to have sex.  She was raped.


----------



## Moonglow (May 22, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> I actaully consider people adults when their brains are finshed.
> 
> that is 25 in sceince.
> 
> ...



You must drive mighty slow on the road.
They like the young ones cause they are in the best shape for the duties of war.I doubt they want middle aged or seniors in their ranks.


----------



## Zarius (May 22, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> 14 year olds will be better off if they are NOT sexualized by anyone



That's true but many pursue older classmates. I'm not fighting the law, I just really know many of them have no idea they are breaking the law.


----------



## Zarius (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> This was the parents of a 14 year old child that said "My daughter was molested".  Since BY LAW a 14 year old cannot consent to have sex.
> 
> This is kind of surprising since gays are so quick to say that gays are as against pedophilia as heterosexuals are.   Naturally, homosexuals will be quick to point out that children cannot consent to have sex, therefore those are crimes.  It is obvious that when homosexuals come up with the claim that child molestation is child molestation no matter who does it and children cannot consent to have sex, therefore, those who molest those children aren't homosexuals but just molesters.
> 
> ...



Do you guys ever stop with it?


----------



## Redfish (May 22, 2013)

this story is only getting attention because they are both females.    We are interested in aberant human behavior at all ages because we see it as abnormal and worthy of review.


----------



## Seawytch (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> This was the parents of a 14 year old child that said "My daughter was molested".  Since BY LAW a 14 year old cannot consent to have sex.
> 
> This is kind of surprising since gays are so quick to say that gays are as against pedophilia as heterosexuals are.   Naturally, homosexuals will be quick to point out that children cannot consent to have sex, therefore those are crimes.  It is obvious that when homosexuals come up with the claim that child molestation is child molestation no matter who does it and children cannot consent to have sex, therefore, those who molest those children aren't homosexuals but just molesters.
> 
> ...



It was a freshman dating a senior in High School, you douche.


----------



## Moonglow (May 22, 2013)

14 year old girls begin their sexual exploration younger than boys. You call it rape, they call it an experience of desire.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 22, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > 14 year olds will be better off if they are NOT sexualized by anyone
> ...



If the child was harmed in this the 18 year old should he held responsible for the harm.

14 is just too young for consent


----------



## Papageorgio (May 22, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > prosicution would depend on the emotional state of the 14 year old.
> ...



She usually makes judgements without getting all the facts.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 22, 2013)

how does it change anything about this story?


----------



## Redfish (May 22, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> how does it change anything about this story?



if it was an 18 year old boy and a 14 year old girl it would not have made national news.

because it was an 18 year old lesbian corrupting a 14 year old girl, it makes front page news.

I am not saying that is right or wrong,  just stating facts.


----------



## NoNukes (May 22, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> I am currently married to a woman 9 years younger than me., my Papa was 22 years older than his wife.



My wife is 19 years younger than me. We met when she was 21 and I was 40.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 22, 2013)

IF its consensual, just make sure they have easy access to safe and effective birth control.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 22, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > An 18 year old is an adult and will be treated as such so they may want to choose that time to start behaving like one and stop messing around with children.
> ...



You are never anywhere close to my position.


----------



## Redfish (May 22, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> IF its consensual, just make sure they have easy access to safe and effective birth control.



not necessary,  they are both females


----------



## rightwinger (May 22, 2013)

So a Senior is dating a Freshman

It is not rape


----------



## Redfish (May 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> So a Senior is dating a Freshman
> 
> It is not rape



by law it is.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 22, 2013)

I dated a 15 year old when I was 18, it was illegal technically I guess.


----------



## Redfish (May 22, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> I dated a 15 year old when I was 18, it was illegal technically I guess.



So did I.   Good thing neither of us got caught.


----------



## rightwinger (May 22, 2013)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So a Senior is dating a Freshman
> ...



The law is wrong. There is nothing magic in turning from 17 to 18


----------



## Seawytch (May 22, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> I dated a 15 year old when I was 18, it was illegal technically I guess.



Sometimes it is, sometimes it isn't. Look up "Romeo and Juliet" laws. 

Senior boys date Freshmen girls all the time without a blink, but because the 18 year old happens to be a female, she gets expelled and brought up on Felony charges. This is just another case of blatant homophobia plain and simple.


----------



## Redfish (May 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



many laws are wrong,  but we have to obey them or suffer the penalties.   Have you told your state reps that you want that law changed?


----------



## Redfish (May 22, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I dated a 15 year old when I was 18, it was illegal technically I guess.
> ...



YO, wytchy.   If you had an innocent 14 year old daughter would you want some 18 year old lesbian (or a horny 18 year old guy)  trying to get in her pants-------think about it and answer honestly


----------



## High_Gravity (May 22, 2013)

Redfish said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I dated a 15 year old when I was 18, it was illegal technically I guess.
> ...



No kidding.


----------



## Redfish (May 22, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Yep,  but I married her 47 years ago, and we are still together.


----------



## Moonglow (May 22, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> IF its consensual, just make sure they have easy access to safe and effective birth control.



No kidding, nature will take it's course no matter how many assholes try to chain it down and control it.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

Whatever happened to "children can not consent to have sex"?   It was a lie wasn't it?


----------



## NLT (May 22, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > This was the parents of a 14 year old child that said "My daughter was molested".  Since BY LAW a 14 year old cannot consent to have sex.
> ...



So, 18 is 18 and 14 is 14. The law is the Law. If were my daughter, the 18yr old male or female, I would call the law, hopefully I would be able to constrain my anger not to beat the shit out of the 18 year old.


----------



## Seawytch (May 22, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Yes or no, Senior boys date Freshman girls. How many of them are brought up on Felony charges and are expelled from school right before graduation? Think about that and answer, Fishy.


----------



## Seawytch (May 22, 2013)

NLT said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Bullshit. If your Freshman daughter was dating the Senior Captain of the football team, you'd be proud as punch.


----------



## NLT (May 22, 2013)

So Whitchy Poo is pro adult on child sex? 18 is an adult 14 is a child, I bet if the 18 year old was a guy she would be all for incarceration.


----------



## DiamondDave (May 22, 2013)

adults should not be dating children... 18 is adult... 14 is definitely a CHILD... to think there is nothing wring with this shows there is something wrong with you


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

Is it possible to date without having sex?    It was possible for many years so what happened lately to change that dynamic?

Whatever happened to "gays aren't pedophiles, children cannot consent to have sex"?

Kaitlyn was charged with two counts of felony lewd and lascivious battery on a child ages 12 to 16. Under Florida law, no one younger than 16 can consent to sexual activity.


----------



## NLT (May 22, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Fuck you, My daughter is 14 and If a 18 year old comes sniffing around her, he will be in serious shit.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

I see progressives out in force fighting the good fight...i.e., "children should be allowed to have sex!"

Nothing depraved or disgusting about that. "children are sexual beings too!" "We must fight for their right to have sex with adults!" "They like it!" "Nothing wrong with gay sex with children! Change the law!"


----------



## Seawytch (May 22, 2013)

NLT said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



So you wouldn't let your Freshman date a Senior? Good luck.


----------



## rightwinger (May 22, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> adults should not be dating children... 18 is adult... 14 is definitely a CHILD... to think there is nothing wring with this shows there is something wrong with you



Teens should be able to date teens


----------



## Seawytch (May 22, 2013)

Can ANYONE find a case where an 18 year old Senior male in High School was charged with two Felony counts and expelled from school right before Graduation for a relationship (that both parents were aware of) with a 14-15 year old Fresman?


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

This is why my kids don't get to date until they're in college, aside from isolated dates for homecoming, prom, etc.

My ten year old told me that her 9 year old friend is allowed to "date". It's crazy.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Can ANYONE find a case where an 18 year old Senior male in High School was charged with two Felony counts and expelled from school right before Graduation for a relationship (that both parents were aware of) with a 14-15 year old Fresman?


 

The girl isn't charged with a felony for a relationship.

She's charged for sex abuse/rape. There's a difference, though not in the mind of predatory dykes, I imagine.


----------



## Seawytch (May 22, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Can ANYONE find a case where an 18 year old Senior male in High School was charged with two Felony counts and expelled from school right before Graduation for a relationship (that both parents were aware of) with a 14-15 year old Fresman?



I found one...but the younger was also male...go figure.

http://www.glapn.org/sodomylaws/lawrence/lwnews002.htm


----------



## Redfish (May 22, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



I don't have the stats on statutory rape convictions, do you?   I am quite sure that I could find hundreds of convictions of males 18-21 for having sex with 14 year old girls (or boys).   How about the female teachers that have been convicted for sex with their students?

As I said,  I think this case got media attention because it was a lesbian corrupting a 14 year old girl.    you can make whatever you want of that.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 22, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Warn your children that they will be prosecuted. I remember many relationships like this when I was in school. Its a different world in high school and these kids tend to see each other as the same. By the law they are not. The strange twist on this case is that both of these teens are girls. 16 is the age of consent in most cases.
> 
> Teen charged for sex with girl, 14 - CNN.com Video



I don't know where you grew up, but in my world, an 18 year old having sex with a 14 year was absolutely  not okay. Ever hear of jail bait?  Not to mentiion a 14 year old is a child and shouldn't be having sex at all.


----------



## Seawytch (May 22, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Try again, Fishy. High school senior with freshman charged with two felony counts and expelled for consensual relationship that both parents were aware of. On case Fishy...go!


----------



## DiamondDave (May 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > adults should not be dating children... 18 is adult... 14 is definitely a CHILD... to think there is nothing wring with this shows there is something wrong with you
> ...



15 year olds dating 14 year old.. yeah... 17 year olds dating 16 year olds.. yeah... adults (even young ones) SHOULD NOT BE DATING 14 YEAR OLDS... PERIOD

If you don't realize that there is a huge difference between 14 and 18, then you are more stupid than I first thought


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> I see progressives out in force fighting the good fight...i.e., "children should be allowed to have sex!"
> 
> Nothing depraved or disgusting about that. "children are sexual beings too!" "We must fight for their right to have sex with adults!" "They like it!" "Nothing wrong with gay sex with children! Change the law!"



But when you tell them that gays intend to legalize sex with children, they are soooo quick to say "children cannot consent to have sex".


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

"Gonzalez, a senior at Torrington High School and a member of its 2012 football team, is charged with second-degree sexual assault along with his friend and teammate, Joan Toribio, also 18, involving two 13-year-old girls."

Torrington Statutory Rape Case Warrant Unsealed; Victim Said No Multiple Times (Link to Warrants) - News - The Litchfield County Times


----------



## High_Gravity (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Whatever happened to "children can not consent to have sex"?   It was a lie wasn't it?



No, what makes you say that?


----------



## Redfish (May 22, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




are you a complete moron?   I agree with you and you still make stupid attack statements.    Does your lesbianism trump common sense?


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

My son was charged with multiple felony sex charges when he was 16 based on accusations of a 13 year old girl.

We spent thousands of dollars and ultimately the case was completely dismissed upon the girl's admission she made it up because she was mad at him for refusing to date her. 

My co-worker, a reporter at the paper, was not so lucky. Her 16 year old son received a felony conviction for statutory rape, and was listed as a registered sex offender before he was 17.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Tell the truth for once.  Just once.

As soon as the 14 year old's parents found out their daughter was being molested they went to the police and the school board and started legal action against their daughter's rapist.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 22, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Not me.  I'd be a lot more comfortable if she was 'dating' the captain of the chess team.  But I would not be at all comfortable about her having sex with anyone.  Fourteen is too young.  Still, a 14 year old dating an 18 year old?  No, I would not allow it.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I am currently married to a woman 9 years younger than me., my Papa was 22 years older than his wife.
> ...



How about if she was 11 and you were 30?


----------



## Redfish (May 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



95% of parents agree with you.   Idiots like the lesbian seawytch will do or say anything if they somehow think it justifies their aberant lifestyle.


----------



## Redfish (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



If they were muslims that would be fine.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

That's why all these phony arguments that child molestation would still be against the law because children cannot consent to have sex is nothing but bullshit.


----------



## NLT (May 22, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Nope, She will date boys her age no more than a year older. You see some people are responsible parents, you on the other hand would prolly let your child run wild, because thats what liberal progressives do.


----------



## Redfish (May 22, 2013)

NLT said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



Let the "villiage" take care of them.  its the liberal way,  give birth and then turn the kids over to the collective.   assholes!


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Or hispanics, that would be fine too.


----------



## Redfish (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



have to disagree with you there.   the hispanics that I know are very strict in who their kids date and have very strong moral and religious beliefs.


----------



## Moonglow (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I doubt that would work. I can barely stand my own kids, much less someones else.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> This is why my kids don't get to date until they're in college, aside from isolated dates for homecoming, prom, etc.
> 
> My ten year old told me that her 9 year old friend is allowed to "date". It's crazy.



I think kids these days put too much emphasis on "dating" and not enough on their school work.


----------



## GHook93 (May 22, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Warn your children that they will be prosecuted. I remember many relationships like this when I was in school. Its a different world in high school and these kids tend to see each other as the same. By the law they are not. The strange twist on this case is that both of these teens are girls. 16 is the age of consent in most cases.
> 
> Teen charged for sex with girl, 14 - CNN.com Video



When I was 18 in HS (senior), my GF was 16 (soph), under this law I would have been prosecuted for consenual statutory rape! But doing away with statutory rape laws is bad slippery slope. What about a 20 year old college student with a 14 yr 8th grader?


----------



## GHook93 (May 22, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > This is why my kids don't get to date until they're in college, aside from isolated dates for homecoming, prom, etc.
> ...



No doubt! That dynamic has changed decades ago! It used to be kids would travel long distances to get to school and cherished learning, now they see it as a burden to get through in order to have fun later.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 22, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > Warn your children that they will be prosecuted. I remember many relationships like this when I was in school. Its a different world in high school and these kids tend to see each other as the same. By the law they are not. The strange twist on this case is that both of these teens are girls. 16 is the age of consent in most cases.
> ...



Thats not ok.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 22, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



And "dating" someone meant just that, dating. It didn't mean having sex but thats basically what "dating" is now for teens, having sex.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Why is it that so many times, it is a hispanic man that rapes a child.   I can't really blame them completely.   They also believe that they did nothing wrong.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Because in Mexico the legal age for sex is like 13, they don't change that mentality when they come here. In Mexico a man having sex with a 14 year old girl is perfectly fine.


----------



## pinqy (May 22, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Because in Mexico the legal age for sex is like 13, they don't change that mentality when they come here. In Mexico a man having sex with a 14 year old girl is perfectly fine.



Not quite.  Federal age of consent is 12, though it is higher in some states (13 or 14).  However: if the child is under 18, sex through seduction or deceit (such as promising marriage) is a crime and "Corruption of persons under 18" is also a crime.  Corruption of a minor charges are usually not initiatied by the police though, but rather from a complaint (usually by the parents).   

Viirginia and some other states are similar...in Virginia, the age of consent is 15, but anyone 18 or older having sex with someone age 15-17 is guilty of "leading to the delinquincy of a minor," a misdemeanor offense.


----------



## Missourian (May 22, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



By law,  a 14 year old cannot consent to sexual contact.

This is where your argument falls down.

P.S. -  it took me 8 seconds to find plenty of 18 year old males charged with similar crimes.
A Simley High School  senior has been charged with statutory rape after police say he had an  ongoing sexual relationship with a 14-year-old girl this summer.


George Michael Knowlton, 18, faces a felony charge of third-degree  criminal sexual conduct, which carries a maximum penalty of five years  in prison and a $10,000 fine.


UPDATED: Simley Senior Charged with Statutory Rape of a 14-Year-Old Girl - Inver Grove Heights, MN Patch






Cristo Easter, 18, of Grove Street was arrested at his home on May 10 on an outstanding warrant, according to Middletown police.

Easter  was charged with second-degree sexual assault and risk of injury to a  minor and held on a $50,000 cash or surety bond, police said. His first  scheduled court appointment was Monday.

Easter faces charges of  second-degree sexual assault &#8212; statutory rape &#8212; and risk of injury to a  child. Second-degree sexual assault carries a mandatory nine-month  minimum jail sentence. It is considered a Class B felony if the victim  is under age 16. 



Middletown man facing statutory rape charges - The Middletown Press : Serving Middletown, CT



​


----------



## NLT (May 22, 2013)

Looks like seawytch got her lesbo feelings hurt and left the debate, bodey is prolly comforting her now.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

14 year olds can consent to sex, just not with someone the law recognizes as an adult. See, Romeo and Juliet laws.


----------



## pinqy (May 22, 2013)

Missourian said:


> By law,  a 14 year old cannot consent to sexual contact.



That depends on the law. In Virginia the law is that under 13 is rape and there cannot be consent. But sex with a 13 or 14 year old is "carnal knowledge of a child" if it's consensual (non-consenual is rape).  It's still a felony (Class 4 if the accused is 18+, Class 6 if under 18 but at least 3 years older), unless the accused is a minor less than 3 years older, in which case it's a misdemeanor.

And in Missouri, 1st degree Statutory rape is sex with someone under 14.  2nd degree is sex with someone under 17 if you are 21 or older.


----------



## Missourian (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> 14 year olds can consent to sex, just not with someone the law recognizes as an adult. See, Romeo and Juliet laws.



I don't believe so Amy...my understanding of R & J laws is,  the age of consent is set by law,  the minor cannot legally consent...but that there is a lessor penalty imposed in cases that would only be considered statutory rape because of the fact that...in the eyes of the law...the minor cannot legally consent.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Missourian said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > 14 year olds can consent to sex, just not with someone the law recognizes as an adult. See, Romeo and Juliet laws.
> ...



Florida's Romeo and Juliet Law could be used in Kaitlyn Hunt case, removes sex offender status

I've had this argument before, and really it's a matter of semantics IMO. They "can't consent" however, the law protects their partner from most criminal action for engaging in sex with them.

I believe the FL law is one of the most strict, as unlike most states it does still allow some from of punishment, it all depends on the judge.


----------



## Missourian (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



I see what you are saying,  but this is not a distinction without a difference...as you said,  a minor cannot consent.


----------



## rightwinger (May 22, 2013)

Teenagers should not be criminals for having sex with eachother


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


 
Beat me to it!

A poster here once mused that the age when sex was *ok* was just a cultural imposition, and was pleased to announce that 12 years was considered sexually mature in Mexico.

Hm.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

Missourian said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


 
Amy is a stalward defender of sex amongst the younger crowd.

She maintains that school aged kids aren't prosecuted for sex with other kids.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

Actually penalties for teenagers having sex with one another should be increased.  And, not be limited to criminal penalties either.   There should be other consequences, like being thrown out by their families, ostracized, expelled from school.  Criminal penalties should be the least of their problems.


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Can ANYONE find a case where an 18 year old Senior male in High School was charged with two Felony counts and expelled from school right before Graduation for a relationship (that both parents were aware of) with a 14-15 year old Fresman?
> ...



I am still waiting to find if sex was involved or just dating.    Not seeing it clarified in any news articles I've seen.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

Yes, I'm sure they charged the 18 year old predatory dyke with "felony dating".


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Missourian said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



In Florida, you are correct. 

On reviewing the law, I'm actually surprised how its written. It doesn't go far enough in protecting kids, IMO. Allowing for any punishment is too much.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

As I said.

She's a staunch defender and proponent of underaged sex.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

bodecea said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


I'm not sure how the state can prove any sexual acts went on.


----------



## DiamondDave (May 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Teenagers should not be criminals for having sex with eachother



When one is an ADULT in teen years and the other is barely in their teen years.. Yes, they should be charged for statutory rape


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Actually....in the accounts I've read so far, they've been going together since the older girl was 17 and the parents WAITED til she was 18 to get charges filed.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



In this particular case, the state doesn't have to prove anything.  The parties admitted to the acts.   The adult just claimed a right to commit those acts.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Gay Fla. Teen Charged for Underage Girlfriend - ABC News

According to this the parents secretly recorded the two talking about kissing. So she is being charged with  felony charges of lewd and lavish acts on a child, because she confessed to kissing the girl. 

Interesting.


----------



## rightwinger (May 22, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Teenagers should not be criminals for having sex with eachother
> ...



Teenagers have experimented sexually for 100,000 years

It should not be a crime


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

Not lavish, you moron. Lascivious.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Which accounts would those be?

There really should be an investigation to see if this woman molested any other children.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
Make sex with 13 year olds legal! The Progressive mob slogan of the day.


----------



## NLT (May 22, 2013)

bodecea said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



ROFL beyond stupid


----------



## DiamondDave (May 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Slavery was done for thousands of years too.. I guess according to your criteria, it should not be a crime either

As stated, you moron, there is a HUGE difference between 14 and 19... and we legally consider someone 18 and over an ADULT.. and adults are not permitted to have sex with children...


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (May 22, 2013)

editec said:


> I STILL think the one half age plus 7 years rule makes good sense.




Its not only a good rule - its the fantasy of every single man over 40.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 22, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Probably because they could not talk their daughter out of dating the older person.  So they waited until there was something they could do about it.  IMO they have a perfect right to try to keep their child from being sexually involved with someone that much older. The girl is only 14. Doesn't anyone have a 14 year old child? Don't you realize how young that is? She should not be involved in a sexual relationship, especially with someone so much older. At that age, 3 or 4 years is a lot.  It's not like after 20 and a few years don't mean much. At 14 one or two years is a lot.  The older person is taking advantage of the younger one.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Yup, that's what I'm reading as well, it started when they were 14 and 17 and when the older girl turned 18, the 15 year olds parents went to the police.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (May 22, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Warn your children that they will be prosecuted. I remember many relationships like this when I was in school. Its a different world in high school and these kids tend to see each other as the same. By the law they are not. The strange twist on this case is that both of these teens are girls. 16 is the age of consent in most cases.
> 
> Teen charged for sex with girl, 14 - CNN.com Video



If the accused were a male and the "victim" a female I doubt this would generate as much discussion. 

There have also been far less egregious cases than 18 vs. 14



> In Georgia, for example, a 17-year-old was sentenced to 10 years in prison for having consensual oral sex with a 15-year-old. He spent two years of that sentence in prison until the Georgia Supreme Court ruled the punishment &#8220;grossly disproportionate" to the crime and set him free.


Statutory Rape - Teens, Sex and Statutory Rape Laws


18 v 14 is kinda pushing the boundaries of moral good sense IMO, though its hard to justify that it should be the crime of rape.


----------



## NLT (May 22, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Funny how these Dykes try so hard to make this OK.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I dated a 14 year old when I was 17. I have several friends who were the same. My one friend started dating his now wife when he was a senior(18) and she was a sophomore(15), the same ages as in this story.


----------



## rightwinger (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



Teens experiment with sex....always have, always will

Even the Christian ones


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

NLT said:


> Looks like seawytch got her lesbo feelings hurt and left the debate, bodey is prolly comforting her now.



We were actually kicking back on the huge couch and watching NCAA Softball on the big screen tv in that gigantic space we've rented in your head.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


D

Does 'dating' mean he was having sex with her?  That's so sad. Were you having sex with a 14 year old when you were 17?  I feel sorry for the young girl.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Gay Fla. Teen Charged for Underage Girlfriend - ABC News
> 
> According to this the parents secretly recorded the two talking about kissing. So she is being charged with  felony charges of lewd and lavish acts on a child, because she confessed to kissing the girl.
> 
> Interesting.



The article plainly states that the relationship was consensual.  But a child cannot consent.  Which makes absolute HASH of the homosexual argument that laws against child molestation don't affect gays because they aren't pedophiles and if they are, children can't consent anyway.  

Kaitlyn Hunt "assumed" that the younger girls parents knew about the relationship and agreed to the rape of their daughter.  She assumed wrong didn't she?  This isn't even as good a defense as parents agreeing that their daughter be raped by some guy because he paid them.

Remember Mary Kay Letourneau?  She went to prison and so should Kaitlyn Hunt.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



No. But there is no proof the teens in this story were having sex, they admitted to kissing.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



If there is no sexual relationship, then there is nothing to prosecute.  Maybe there isn't, or maybe they are lying.  Looks like the parents believe there is sex and are doing whatever they can to stop it.  IMO 14 is to young for sex at all and definitely too young to be involved in an ongoing sexual relationship: that's something for adults. A 14 year old should be living a kid's life, going to school, being free from all the issues involved in being sexually involved with someone.


----------



## NLT (May 22, 2013)

bodecea said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like seawytch got her lesbo feelings hurt and left the debate, bodey is prolly comforting her now.
> ...



You would need a HUGE couch to hold up that giant kilted ass of yours.


----------



## 007 (May 22, 2013)

NLT said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


Well NLT, the "PROGRESSIVES" see this as a golden opportunity to push pedophilia. They're done pushing their homo agenda, now it's time to push the peds... 



rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



---------- see what I mean? --------- ^


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Do I think a 14 year old should be having sex? No.

Do I think a 17 year old(because that's the age she was when the relationship started) should be facing 2 felony charges for having sex with a 14 year old? No

And, again, according to the AP

Gay Fla. teen charged for underage girlfriend

They admitted to kissing in the bathroom, and its with that secretly recorded convo that the girl was charged.


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Gay Fla. Teen Charged for Underage Girlfriend - ABC News
> ...


Kissing?


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Also, I'd like to clarify, I don't think this is happening because it was 2 girls. From what I've read, the county they live in is rabid about this thing. 


However, I do think its ridiculous that the prosecutor is arguing that the Romeo and Juliet law doesn't apply because that's only for heterosexual couples.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



That's child molestation, and of course there should be an investigation to find out what other crimes were committed against this child.  

Kaitlyn Hunt should be in prison.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Teenagers should not be criminals for having sex with eachother



I would prefer teenagers not to have sex.


----------



## rightwinger (May 22, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Teenagers should not be criminals for having sex with eachother
> ...



How has that worked out throughout history?


----------



## DGS49 (May 22, 2013)

Two females cannot "have sex."  This is semantic bullshit introduced by the gay community to try to "normalize" their sexual practices.  

You might remember in the ancient past we had a President who truthfully told America that he did not "have sexual intercourse" with Monica Lewinsky.  Receiving (or giving) a blowjob is not "having sex."  Same for handjob, stink-finger, fudgepacking, titty-fucking, and any other non-reproductive activity which artificially stimulates a sexual response from the reproductive organs. They are all forms of masturbation, nothing more.  And just because there are two people involved, that doesn't elevate it from mastubation to "having sex."

Sex is a reproductive act.  Except for those (liberals/progressives) who insist that words mean whatever the fuck they want them to mean at any given moment.

To the case at hand...there is a chasm of maturity difference between a normal 18-year-old and a normal 14-year-old.  There is a reasonable presumption in the law that an adult can exert undue influence on a minor to induce the minor to engage in activity that the minor would not engage in, absent the undue influence.  And a minor cannot consent to have her parts played with by an ADULT - she lacks the legal capacity to do so.

Thus, the 18-year-old has done something for which some legal sanction is probably warranted.  But it ain't "rape," by any rational definition of the term, and the punishments called for in cases of rape and statutory rape would be grotesque overkill in this case.

Tell her not to do it again and forget about it.

Is that an option?


----------



## Esmeralda (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Also, I'd like to clarify, I don't think this is happening because it was 2 girls. From what I've read, the county they live in is rabid about this thing.
> 
> 
> However, I do think its ridiculous that the prosecutor is arguing that the Romeo and Juliet law doesn't apply because that's only for heterosexual couples.



It shouldn't have anything to do with whether they are heterosexual or not.  Though, we don't know, maybe that's the issue for the parents.  

Kissing, is not an issue with me.  But it's still the disparity in ages.  At that age, 3 or 4 years is a lot.  I think the older girl (or boy if that were the case) is taking advantage. Also, if this were a respectful kid, and he/she knew the parents didn't approve, he/she'd back off.  A kid that old knows enough to know to do the right thing, and she isn't.


----------



## NLT (May 22, 2013)

I agree the crime does not fit the punishment, as long as sex was not involved, if this went beyond kissing, she should suffer the punishment.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Well, kissing is what we are talking about. The law recognizes that teens will date each other( and imo, 17 and 14 is not a huge difference) but apparently that's only allowed if they aren't gay.

The now 18, would not be facing these same charges if they 14 year old in question were male.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 22, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> If it had been an 18 year old boy and a 14 year old girl, the boy wouldn't have been expelled and facing felony charges. This was a consensual relationship between two teens.


 

what??? you think it's because she's a dyke?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 22, 2013)

HAHAH I love all the libtards squealing because of the gubbmint.......hahahaa

and she's a basketball player, who knew?


----------



## DGS49 (May 22, 2013)

Kissing?

You are not serious, are you?


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

I see this thread has turned into Amy's showcase.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
So you committed a crime, if you had sexual contact with the child.

And you maintain that it should therefore be legal?


----------



## High_Gravity (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You dated a 14 year old boy when you were 17?


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

DGS49 said:


> Two females cannot "have sex."  This is semantic bullshit introduced by the gay community to try to "normalize" their sexual practices.
> 
> You might remember in the ancient past we had a President who truthfully told America that he did not "have sexual intercourse" with Monica Lewinsky.  Receiving (or giving) a blowjob is not "having sex."  Same for handjob, stink-finger, fudgepacking, titty-fucking, and any other non-reproductive activity which artificially stimulates a sexual response from the reproductive organs. They are all forms of masturbation, nothing more.  And just because there are two people involved, that doesn't elevate it from mastubation to "having sex."
> 
> ...



Have you ever heard of rape by penetration of a foreign object?


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


 
She was supposed to be babysitting, no doubt.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I did. And I kissed him too.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Have you noticed that the term "date" has adopted the prostitution use of the word?  "Do you want a date" is solicitation for sex, apparently by kids in school as well as on Anaheim Street in San Pedro.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Never worked smh.


----------



## Borillar (May 22, 2013)

Sounds to me that the failure is on the parents. 14 years old is too young for sex. They should have put the kibosh on this "relationship". I have a 14 year old daughter and there is no way in hell I would let her date an 18 year old boy. If I thought one of her girl friends was trying to get it on with her, I wouldn't allow her to see that person any longer either.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 22, 2013)

Borillar said:


> Sounds to me that the failure is on the parents. 14 years old is too young for sex. They should have put the kibosh on this "relationship". I have a 14 year old daughter and there is no way in hell I would let her date an 18 year old boy. If I thought one of her girl friends was trying to get it on with her, I wouldn't allow her to see that person any longer either.



You just nailed it.


----------



## 007 (May 22, 2013)

I graduated high school in 1973. Back then the vast majority of kids dated others in the same grade/same age. Rarely did we have someone dating someone from a grade lower. Had a senior been dating a freshman, it would have been the scandal of the school. Had the senior dating a freshman been girl on girl, it would caused such a scandal that quite possibly the school would have put an end to it had the parents not.

Just goes to show how things have changed. Back then girls valued their virginity and homos were mentally ill. Abstinence was the rule, not promiscuity and free condoms. There were no pregnant girls walking the school halls either. Every girl in my class of '73 graduated without child, and it's my guess most of them virgins, at EIGHTEEN. Now, you need to sign to get an ASPIRIN if you're under 18, but can walk in and get THE DAY AFTER BIRTH CONTROL PILL NO QUESTIONS ASKED if you're FIFTEEN! Things change yes, but not always for the better. I can see PROGRESSIVES that helped CHAMPION the HOMO CAUSE making a big deal out of this as a baby step in the fight to NORMALIZE PEDOPHILIA, just as they did HOMOSEXUALITY. Since the ages are close, this is their golden opportunity. But in the eyes of the law, 14 is a minor and 18 is an adult. So just change it to an 11 year old and a 65 year old, in the eyes of the law, it's the SAME THING, SAME CHARGE, but the PROGRESSIVES can't use a case like that to push for more LENIENT penalties for pedophiles. They have to use cases like THIS one, and they will.

If there's a sexual deviancy, something disgusting, something perverted... PROGRESSIVES/LIBERALS/DEMOCRATS are in FAVOR of it.


----------



## Seawytch (May 22, 2013)

bodecea said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like seawytch got her lesbo feelings hurt and left the debate, bodey is prolly comforting her now.
> ...



I had to work. It's Wednesday in case y'all hasn't noticed.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Btw, the title of this thread is incorrect. She is not being charged with sex with a 14 year old.


----------



## Seawytch (May 22, 2013)

Borillar said:


> Sounds to me that the failure is on the parents. 14 years old is too young for sex. They should have put the kibosh on this "relationship". I have a 14 year old daughter and there is no way in hell I would let her date an 18 year old boy. If I thought one of her girl friends was trying to get it on with her, I wouldn't allow her to see that person any longer either.



Sounds like homophobia to me. The parents KNEW their 14 year old was dating a 17 year old, but pressed charges when she turned 18. There is ZERO evidence of a sexual relationship from anything I've read.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

I don't think it's homophobia. Many parents wouldn't want their 14 year olds dating a 17/18 year old.

However the law should protect equally, whether the relationship is a same sex one or not.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds to me that the failure is on the parents. 14 years old is too young for sex. They should have put the kibosh on this "relationship". I have a 14 year old daughter and there is no way in hell I would let her date an 18 year old boy. If I thought one of her girl friends was trying to get it on with her, I wouldn't allow her to see that person any longer either.
> ...



The parents did.  They are the ones who went to the police and forced the school to expel Hunt.


----------



## 007 (May 22, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds to me that the failure is on the parents. 14 years old is too young for sex. They should have put the kibosh on this "relationship". I have a 14 year old daughter and there is no way in hell I would let her date an 18 year old boy. If I thought one of her girl friends was trying to get it on with her, I wouldn't allow her to see that person any longer either.
> ...



And there we have it... the HOMO using well known, tried and true tactics to intimidate and SHUT UP anyone who is so BOLD as to say ANYTHING anti homo.

Fuck off.


----------



## Seawytch (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> I don't think it's homophobia. Many parents wouldn't want their 14 year olds dating a 17/18 year old.
> 
> However the law should protect equally, whether the relationship is a same sex one or not.



They didn't try to stop it when they were 17 and 14, they pressed charges when she turned 18. They got her kicked out of school. Sorry, that is pure animus.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

007 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



Using homophobia to shut up the parents of a girl that had been raped to be specific.

When will homosexuals STOP saying that raping children will still be illegal because children cannot consent to sex?


----------



## High_Gravity (May 22, 2013)

007 said:


> I graduated high school in 1973. Back then the vast majority of kids dated others in the same grade/same age. Rarely did we have someone dating someone from a grade lower. Had a senior been dating a freshman, it would have been the scandal of the school. Had the senior dating a freshman been girl on girl, it would caused such a scandal that quite possibly the school would have put an end to it had the parents not.
> 
> Just goes to show how things have changed. Back then girls valued their virginity and homos were mentally ill. Abstinence was the rule, not promiscuity and free condoms. There were no pregnant girls walking the school halls either. Every girl in my class of '73 graduated without child, and it's my guess most of them virgins, at EIGHTEEN. Now, you need to sign to get an ASPIRIN if you're under 18, but can walk in and get THE DAY AFTER BIRTH CONTROL PILL NO QUESTIONS ASKED if you're FIFTEEN! Things change yes, but not always for the better. I can see PROGRESSIVES that helped CHAMPION the HOMO CAUSE making a big deal out of this as a baby step in the fight to NORMALIZE PEDOPHILIA, just as they did HOMOSEXUALITY. Since the ages are close, this is their golden opportunity. But in the eyes of the law, 14 is a minor and 18 is an adult. So just change it to an 11 year old and a 65 year old, in the eyes of the law, it's the SAME THING, SAME CHARGE, but the PROGRESSIVES can't use a case like that to push for more LENIENT penalties for pedophiles. They have to use cases like THIS one, and they will.
> 
> If there's a sexual deviancy, something disgusting, something perverted... PROGRESSIVES/LIBERALS/DEMOCRATS are in FAVOR of it.



Wow things have changed alot than, I graduated in 2000 and alot of the Senior girls were dating grown men, one of them dated some asshole manager at a Walgreens the douchebag was like 26 she was 17, nobody ever did anything about it. All the Freshmen girls that looked good wanted to date Juniors and Seniors, it was crazy.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Btw, the title of this thread is incorrect. She is not being charged with sex with a 14 year old.



Than what are the charges?


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it's homophobia. Many parents wouldn't want their 14 year olds dating a 17/18 year old.
> ...


Maybe they don't have control over their daughter. They might have said "you're not allowed", and she simply disregarded them. So they waited until they thought the law was in their favor. 

I don't agree with what they did, and I think they may have seriously damaged their relationship with their daughter, but I don't assume they did it simply because she was dating a girl.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

They've changed a lot.  When I was a teenager "dating" meant nothing more than going out.  Dating had nothing to do with sex at all.   Dating meaning sex was what whores called it.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> They've changed a lot.  When I was a teenager "dating" meant nothing more than going out.  Dating had nothing to do with sex at all.   Dating meaning sex was what whores called it.



"Dating" now basically means having sex.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Btw, the title of this thread is incorrect. She is not being charged with sex with a 14 year old.
> ...



800.04 - - 2011 Florida Statutes - The Florida Senate

They aren't charging her with rape and there is no proof of anal/oral/vaginal sex. They are charging her because she admitted to kissing, and that's "sexual contact".

If she was male, they wouldn't be allowed to charge her with this because the '07 Romeo and Juliet law would protect her.


----------



## 007 (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



It's even the use of INACCURATE terms...



> *homophobia *&#8194;
> 
> ho·mo·pho·bi·a  [hoh-muh-foh-bee-uh]  Show IPA
> noun
> ...



Homophobia | Define Homophobia at Dictionary.com

They have MISUSED that term from the BEGINNING. I have personally never heard ANYONE say they're "AFRAID" of homos. What the homos are HIDING from is what the vast majority of people TRULY are, and that's DISGUSTED, REPULSED and NAUSEATED by homos.... BIIIIIG difference, but one they DON'T want anyone ARTICULATING. Makes them LOOK BAD.


----------



## Borillar (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



I think the situation got way out of hand if it got to the point where the school and police had to be involved. If it was stopped at an early stage or never allowed to start, there would be no 14 year old victim and no 18 year old kid expelled from school, charged with a felony, and possibly having to go through life as a registered sex offender.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Btw, the title of this thread is incorrect. She is not being charged with sex with a 14 year old.
> ...



Hunt has been expelled from Sebastian River High School in Sebastian, Fla. and is charged with two counts of lewd and lascivious battery of a child 12 to 16 years of age as a result of the relationship.
Kaitlyn Hunt Update: Charges against girl, 18, in same-sex underage relationship won't be dropped, despite public outcry, Fla. state attorney says - Crimesider - CBS News

The 14 year old admitted it was sex.

According to an arrest affidavit obtained by WTSP, Kaitlyn and her girlfriend began dating in November 2012. The victim reportedly told police they began a sexual relationship and according to the report, the victim was 14 and Kaitlyn was 18.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...


 
How do you know there's no "proof"? She's been charged, not tried.

You give some really crap legal advice. Is this the same advice you give to underaged students?


----------



## High_Gravity (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



I'm hearing the 14 year old girl admitted to sex, is this true?


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



They mention the phone call as "grounds for arrest", but leave out that the grounds was admitting to kissing. 

And they are the only one I've seen reporting that the 14 year old told police they were having sex. They also fail to mention that the law in Florida would protect the 18 year old from these specific charges had she engaged in a heterosexual relationship.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

The 14 year old who is now 15 parents are assholes. They trapped that girl because of their own hatred and homophobia. 
The girl needs to lawyer up.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



The parties admitted to the relationship and the extent of the relationship.  They don't need proof.   Now the case will turn on available defenses.   Like whether there is a Romeo and Juliet law and does it apply in this case.   The sheriff doesn't think so and neither does the prosecutor.

The Indian River County Sheriff's Office held a press conference Monday in response to the public's uproar.

"If this was an 18-year-old male and that was a 14-year-old girl, it would have been prosecuted the same way," Indian River County Sheriff Deryl Loar said.

According to the station, Florida's law says any person who engages in sexual activity with a minor between the ages of 12 and 16 commits the crime of lewd and lascivious battery.

"The idea is to protect people in that vulnerable group from people who are older, 18 and above," Bruce Colton, state attorney for Florida's 19th circuit, said, according to the station. "...The statute specifically says that consent is not a defense."


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

I would have too.

If you have a 14 year old girl, who is dating an adult, and you tell the adult to stay away and she won't..

You press charges. It doesn't matter what the 14 year old *wants*. 14 year olds are famously manipulated and preyed upon by predators all the time. They're infants with raging hormones and adult bodies.

It's our responsibility as parents to protect our children and shield them. Children do not dictate to their parents, and parents who allow their children to enter into illegal sexual relationships with adults are nothing more than pimps.


----------



## NLT (May 22, 2013)

Luissa said:


> The 14 year old who is now 15 parents are assholes. They trapped that girl because of their own hatred and homophobia.
> The girl needs to lawyer up.



How can you "Trap" someone into do something Illegal.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...


 
Thank you.

Please educate Amy Nation, who has committed her life to promoting sex between minors.


----------



## NLT (May 22, 2013)

A 18 year old having sex with a 14 year old is against the law, no matter how you liberals try to spin it.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

NLT said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > The 14 year old who is now 15 parents are assholes. They trapped that girl because of their own hatred and homophobia.
> ...



Read into the story. They had been dating before she was 18. The moment she turned 18 they went to the police. I am guessing they didnt warn her either. It is also stated they blamed her for their daughter's homosexuality. Like I said, asshole homophobes. 
The 18 year old should sue them.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

NLT said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > The 14 year old who is now 15 parents are assholes. They trapped that girl because of their own hatred and homophobia.
> ...



Obviously the parents set their daughter up with a lesbian rapist in order to trap the poor innocent lesbian.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

NLT said:


> A 18 year old having sex with a 14 year old is against the law, no matter how you liberals try to spin it.



Read the whole story, smart one.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

Luissa said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Sue them for reporting a crime against a minor?    Oh that would be a good one.

Of course the whole "the parents knew all the time and only went to the police after Hunt turned 18" is a total fabrication.  No wonder no one came up with any proof of that fairy tale.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/05/21/gay-teen-underage-girlfriend/2347989/

Seems like the basketball coach was the first to know, and kicked Hunt off the team because the players were not allowed to date one another.  The parents learned of it after that and found that Hunt was 18 when the relationship began.


The two had a consenting relationship that began soon after Kaitlyn Hunt turned 18, 

Whoopsie!

Homosexuals do NOT want minors protected from same sex sexual predators.  That's the bottom line and incidentally what we've been saying all allong.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Rapist? Homphobe much? 
And they did set her up. They wait until she was 18 to do something. The girl was a senior and her girlfriend a freshman. I remember a lot of same sex couples of the same nature in high school.
And none of you would have a problem with a senior dating a freshman if they weren't gay. You should be proud.


----------



## 007 (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> I would have too.
> 
> If you have a 14 year old girl, who is dating an adult, and you tell the adult to stay away and she won't..
> 
> ...



... what she said ... --------- ^^^^


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



For entrapment. They set her up. 
I am sure they were just waiting for the day for her to turn 18. These people will end up not having a relationship with their daughter. Ten bucks, once she is 18 she will be long gone. I know I would be if I had such assholes for parents.


----------



## 007 (May 22, 2013)

Luissa said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


Poor Luissa... really... could you show us where anywhere in this story someone said they were SCARED or FRIGHTENED? Poor Luissa... no... no homophobes in this story... sorry hun.

Just concerned parents, wise up.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

007 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I would have too.
> ...



KG forgot to mention she wasn't an adult for most of the relationship.  

Why don't you bigots actually look into a story before passing judgment? Or do you only have to know that she was gay?


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

NLT said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



And now I've got room to add an annex.     Poor Bootlicker, been pwn'd by women his whole life.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


I agree that they couldn't have handled this in a worse way. Instead of going to the other girls parents, they went to the school and then the police. Most likely their daughter is facing huge issues in school and her community now and I'm sure they have hurt their relationship with her, hopefully not beyond repair.


----------



## 007 (May 22, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Yes, the parents are assholes for showing concern for their MINOR child's BAD JUDGEMENT. 

You sure have some twisted views girl, and now they're really hitting a new low.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

007 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



What are you even talking about, bigot?


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Kissing is "child molestation".   How old were you when you first kissed?


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > Two females cannot "have sex."  This is semantic bullshit introduced by the gay community to try to "normalize" their sexual practices.
> ...


My goodness....you are just FULL of information today, aren't you?


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Well...according to Katz, you sexually molested him then.


----------



## 007 (May 22, 2013)

Luissa said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



So you're just having a FIELD DAY throwing out all those tired old homo buzz words aren't you?

So, concerned parents are ASSHOLES, and all heterosexuals are BIGOTS.

You're a tired old broken record Luissa, tired and old, and pathetically over used to the point of absurdity.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

007 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Both of them were minors would the relationship started. Should most parents who have children dating in high school be concerned, or just parents with gay children? 
Hitting a new low? Because I actually took the time to find out the real story? And didn't pass judgment solely based on my hatred and bigotry?


----------



## NLT (May 22, 2013)

Luissa said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



You dont get it. If she wasnt breaking the law they couldnt trap her could they. They did not make her have sex with a 14 year old girl did they 


I read the story.


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

007 said:


> I graduated high school in 1973. Back then the vast majority of kids dated others in the same grade/same age. Rarely did we have someone dating someone from a grade lower. Had a senior been dating a freshman, it would have been the scandal of the school. Had the senior dating a freshman been girl on girl, it would caused such a scandal that quite possibly the school would have put an end to it had the parents not.
> 
> Just goes to show how things have changed. Back then girls valued their virginity and homos were mentally ill. Abstinence was the rule, not promiscuity and free condoms. There were no pregnant girls walking the school halls either. Every girl in my class of '73 graduated without child, and it's my guess most of them virgins, at EIGHTEEN. Now, you need to sign to get an ASPIRIN if you're under 18, but can walk in and get THE DAY AFTER BIRTH CONTROL PILL NO QUESTIONS ASKED if you're FIFTEEN! Things change yes, but not always for the better. I can see PROGRESSIVES that helped CHAMPION the HOMO CAUSE making a big deal out of this as a baby step in the fight to NORMALIZE PEDOPHILIA, just as they did HOMOSEXUALITY. Since the ages are close, this is their golden opportunity. But in the eyes of the law, 14 is a minor and 18 is an adult. So just change it to an 11 year old and a 65 year old, in the eyes of the law, it's the SAME THING, SAME CHARGE, but the PROGRESSIVES can't use a case like that to push for more LENIENT penalties for pedophiles. They have to use cases like THIS one, and they will.
> 
> If there's a sexual deviancy, something disgusting, something perverted... PROGRESSIVES/LIBERALS/DEMOCRATS are in FAVOR of it.



I also graduated from HS in 1973...and we had older grades dating younger grades all the time.   In fact we had several girls in our class marry older boys after they graduated...and the ones I know (3 couples) are STILL together today.


----------



## NLT (May 22, 2013)

bodecea said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





Still lying.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

007 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Do some research on the subject, then get back to me. 
And you are calling me a broken record? I could never compare to your absurdity. How about you go whine some more, it's the only thing you are good at.


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

007 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


So stating there is "homophobia" is shutting people up?   That actually works?   You homophobe!  (crossing fingers and seeing if that works)


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Where does it say they had a sexual relationship beyond kissing?    In your head?   Where else?


----------



## Borillar (May 22, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Asshole parents are the ones who let their kids do anything they want. Asshole parents are the ones who don't hold their kids accountable. Asshole parents are the ones who don't teach their kids right from wrong. I don't know the full story here, but these parents should never have allowed their daughter to have this relationship in the first place.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

NLT said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



She was 17 when the relationship started. When she turned 18 that turned her in. Do you think they warned her? The girl they blamed for their daughter's homosexuality? I doubt it. 
So yeah, I would say they trapped her. And I wonder how many heterosexual couples of the same ages are at the school... Probably many, like most high schools. 
My best friend is married to the senior she dated as a freshman.


----------



## NLT (May 22, 2013)

So Amy, Luissa and bodey,  Is it OK for a 18 year old to have sex with a 14 year old. Yes or No?


----------



## NLT (May 22, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



The 14 year old admitted to it. Please keep up bodey you are looking stupider by the minute. And find your own link to the sex act ..its there


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...




If there was sex...all bets are off.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

NLT said:


> So Amy, Luissa and bodey,  Is it OK for a 18 year old to have sex with a 14 year old. Yes or No?



Tell me how two girls can have sex?


----------



## High_Gravity (May 22, 2013)

Luissa said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > So Amy, Luissa and bodey,  Is it OK for a 18 year old to have sex with a 14 year old. Yes or No?
> ...



They can do oral sex, fingering, strap ons etc etc


----------



## NLT (May 22, 2013)

Luissa said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > So Amy, Luissa and bodey,  Is it OK for a 18 year old to have sex with a 14 year old. Yes or No?
> ...



Ask Bodey, she might show you her strap on


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

Borillar said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Well the asshole parents should have stopped it when she was seventeen. Pretty much looks like they were out for revenge for believing she turned their daughter gay.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

NLT said:


> So Amy, Luissa and bodey,  Is it OK for a 18 year old to have sex with a 14 year old. Yes or No?



I don't think it's OK, but I don't think it should be a criminal offense either, and that includes whether the 18 year old is male or female.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

NLT said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...


 Do you know if they two girls used a strap on?


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

NLT said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



Is that what you say to yourself to feel better about being beaten and controlled by women your whole life?


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



Aside from echoing one another, do you have ANYTHING at all to say the parents waited until Hunt was 18 before they complained?  Anything at all.  I already posted a link that the relationship didn't begin until Hunt was 18, so now you come up with some evidence to refute that.  Not an echo, or you heard it someplace or someone else put it in a post, but evidence.  

What's "dating"?   Is it going to a movie, or do you use it like the whores do when they "date" their johns?


----------



## High_Gravity (May 22, 2013)

Luissa said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I have no idea, but thats a way girls can have sex.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

And why did the parents wait so long to turn her in? Should they be charged with child endangerment? 
And she wasn't arrested for having sex with a minor, I might add.


----------



## martybegan (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > So Amy, Luissa and bodey,  Is it OK for a 18 year old to have sex with a 14 year old. Yes or No?
> ...



If not a criminal offense, then what? A stern talking to?

The laws are in place, the 18 year old reached majority and was breaking the law.


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

NLT said:


> So Amy, Luissa and bodey,  Is it OK for a 18 year old to have sex with a 14 year old. Yes or No?



No....if it's sex.    Kissing.....pul-leeze.


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

NLT said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



Poor penile-centric Bootlicker.


----------



## NLT (May 22, 2013)

bodecea said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Just because you have a fantasy of me being controlled by women dont make it so butchie. I have been married for 28 years to the same lady so dream on dyke.


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

Luissa said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



He's probably offer them his....and then ask them if they have any.....you know......boots?


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

martybegan said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



I think its a family issue not a legal one.


----------



## Seawytch (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> "Gonzalez, a senior at Torrington High School and a member of its 2012 football team, is charged with second-degree sexual assault along with his friend and teammate, Joan Toribio, also 18, involving two 13-year-old girls."
> 
> Torrington Statutory Rape Case Warrant Unsealed; Victim Said No Multiple Times (Link to Warrants) - News - The Litchfield County Times



Not even remotely the same.


----------



## NLT (May 22, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...





All this space in your head dedicated to me...does your wifey know about this infatuation you have for a hetro guy.


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

NLT said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



Two things are glaringly evident from anyone who has ever read more than 4 of your posts.....

One.....you are in DESPERATE need to be loved by the male posters here that you admire to the point of being a pathetic follower, a ass-kisser, a bootlicker.

Two....you have a deep seated hatred (fear) of strong women...most likely brought about by being bested by strong women your whole life....even today.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



She was actually 17 when it began, turning 18 soon after. The parents waited a couple of months to do anything. The 14 year old is also now 15.


----------



## NLT (May 22, 2013)

bodecea said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Quit making shit up bodey..I dont hate women, just lying bull dyke predators.


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

NLT said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Oh Irony, thy name is Bootlicker.....


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



It DOES sound a lot worse to say 18 and 14 than it does 17 and 14 or 18 and 15, doesn't it?


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

NLT said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



^ More evidence of Observation #2....of course, to Bootlicker, all strong women are "bull dyke predators" to him.   He's such a victim of "bull dyke predators", isn't he?


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

The ages of the girls and when it began seem to differ depending on the article. According to the 18 year olds parents( see their petition on charge.org) , it started when their daughter was 17 and the other girl was 14.


----------



## NLT (May 22, 2013)

Bodey you are getting all sweaty and riled up, did I hit a nerve or two. Sorry that all you homo liberals showed your true colors today, allways there to defend a fellow homo when they are trying to get underage booty.


----------



## NLT (May 22, 2013)

bodecea said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Nope, just those that are. Like those Dyke buddies of yours that I helped get booted out of the Navy...


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

NLT said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



She's got you by the .....boots, eh?


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

NLT said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



Sure you helped....like a good lapdog.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

. The two had a consenting relationship that began soon after Kaitlyn Hunt turned 18, 

According to an arrest affidavit obtained by WTSP, Kaitlyn and her girlfriend began dating in November 2012. The victim reportedly told police they began a sexual relationship and according to the report, the victim was 14 and Kaitlyn was 18.

Does that say it began before Hunt turned 18?  No.  Did the victim say it was no more than kissing?  No.  The victim said it was a sexual relationship.  And, also told the police that Hunt was 18.

Homosexuals support child molestation.  That's the only conclusion.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

bodecea said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
Crap you're nasty.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

KG, I'm happy you feel I'm important enough to include in your sig, but you know you can link to the actual post( which was never deleted) instead of a random page in this thread, right?


----------



## rightwinger (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> KG, I'm happy you feel I'm important enough to include in your sig, but you know you can link to the actual post( which was never deleted) instead of a random page in this thread, right?



Kissing?

You Hussy!

KG is going to report you to Jesus


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

I like to link to the thread. It's all-encompassing.


----------



## Carpshooter (May 22, 2013)

Throw the book at em , as an education don't come cheap !


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > KG, I'm happy you feel I'm important enough to include in your sig, but you know you can link to the actual post( which was never deleted) instead of a random page in this thread, right?
> ...


 
No, but I would report her to the police if I knew she'd ever told kids it was okay to have sex.

Sadly for Christ, he already knows her.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> . The two had a consenting relationship that began soon after Kaitlyn Hunt turned 18,
> 
> According to an arrest affidavit obtained by WTSP, Kaitlyn and her girlfriend began dating in November 2012. The victim reportedly told police they began a sexual relationship and according to the report, the victim was 14 and Kaitlyn was 18.
> 
> ...



So basically they did have sex and the girl was already 18 when they started?


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > KG, I'm happy you feel I'm important enough to include in your sig, but you know you can link to the actual post( which was never deleted) instead of a random page in this thread, right?
> ...




Well I was a Catholic school girl, I had to live up to the hype somehow


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

I think the issue in this case is not a gay/straight one, but is the law reasonable and fair. You have kids who attend the same school, participate in the same school events and attend the same classes. 

Of course they see each other as contemporaries, this is not a case of protecting a child from a predator.


----------



## kwc57 (May 22, 2013)

Back around 1976 when I was 19, I dated a 15 year old girl. We dated for about 2 to 3 years.  Her family and mine went to church together and her parents approved of our dating 100%.  Nobody considered it a big deal.


----------



## Zarius (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> I see progressives out in force fighting the good fight...i.e., "children should be allowed to have sex!"
> 
> Nothing depraved or disgusting about that. "children are sexual beings too!" "We must fight for their right to have sex with adults!" "They like it!" "Nothing wrong with gay sex with children! Change the law!"



No one has said that. Maybe some of you Conservatives just have never looked very attractive and didn't get any attention from Seniors when you were in high school. For people who were popular it happened all the time. 

If you have kids especially boys don't get to high on the horse. Not many guys that run away from some smoking freshmen or sophomore. Better have a talk with them and explain that their are people like you out there that want to put them in jail for it.


----------



## Missourian (May 22, 2013)

If you are of the belief that this behavior is acceptable...that's your opinion,  and chances are nothing said here is going to change it.

If I believe this is unacceptable...that is my opinion,  and I doubt any opinion based argument is going to sway my feeling.

What we are left with is the law.

The law clearly states this is a crime,  regardless of the sex of the perpetrator or the victim.

The gay community is all about equality...well here it is,  large as life.

A lesbian is being charged with the same crime a hetero would be charge with under the same circumstances. 

Rejoice.


----------



## rightwinger (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



I thought you girls start much too late?


----------



## rightwinger (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



I thought Mary was 13 when she got pregnant


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > . The two had a consenting relationship that began soon after Kaitlyn Hunt turned 18,
> ...



That's about it.   The parents recorded a telephone conversation where the girls were discussing kissing in the bathroom at school.   That's what gays are hanging onto saying that the relationship never went beyond kissing.

The whole thing, to quote another poster, is a "denial of reality".


----------



## Zarius (May 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > Warn your children that they will be prosecuted. I remember many relationships like this when I was in school. Its a different world in high school and these kids tend to see each other as the same. By the law they are not. The strange twist on this case is that both of these teens are girls. 16 is the age of consent in most cases.
> ...



No they should not be having sex but these type of things happen and the participants don't know it is against the law. I promise you that the high school were you are has couples like this. I'm not even saying it is right but that awareness is the only way to stop it. Tell them you will go to jail.


----------



## Politico (May 22, 2013)

If it's too young for smokin' don't be a pokin'.


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

Missourian said:


> If you are of the belief that this behavior is acceptable...that's your opinion,  and chances are nothing said here is going to change it.
> 
> If I believe this is unacceptable...that is my opinion,  and I doubt any opinion based argument is going to sway my feeling.
> 
> ...



And if sex was involved, she SHOULD be charged accordingly....I agree.   But, as you can see, there seems to be some vagueness in that regard.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 22, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> i would not let my 18 year old date a 14 year old.



Ever heard of Romeo and Juliet?  Sometimes it's not such a good idea to interfere with love.

My sister started dating her husband when she was 15 years old.  He's four years older than she is.  They got married when she was 18.

They've been together 40 years now, married for 37 years.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > If you are of the belief that this behavior is acceptable...that's your opinion,  and chances are nothing said here is going to change it.
> ...



No vagueness.

According to an arrest affidavit obtained by WTSP, Kaitlyn and her girlfriend began dating in November 2012. The victim reportedly told police they began a sexual relationship and according to the report, the victim was 14 and Kaitlyn was 18.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > i would not let my 18 year old date a 14 year old.
> ...



Yup. My friend and his wife started dating in high school, and are the same age apart( 3 years) as this story. 


Its sad that the 14 year olds parents felt the need to destroy this other girls life instead of simply going to her parents and handling it as a private matter.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Not to mention what they've done to their own daughters life.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 22, 2013)

My husand is 12 years younger than I am.  When we met he was 25 and I was 37.  Luckily we didn't meet a decade earlier, I would have been a criminal.  Even though he was the one doing the pursuing. : )

We've been together for 23 years now, married for 15.  

Luckily, I look much younger than my actual age. : )  Not that he cares, but I do! : )


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

They taught her that it's illegal to prey upon children younger than herself.

Horrors.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 22, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



Zarius if you were there to shout at them, you could have prevented this.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > My husand is 12 years younger than I am. When we met he was 25 and I was 37. Luckily we didn't meet a decade earlier, I would have been a criminal. Even though he was the one doing the pursuing. : )
> ...



I don't see it as admitting someone 37 having a relationship with someone 25 admitting they would have sex with a child.   Now if it was someone 24 admitting to a relationship with a 12 year old, that's different.

Two friends of mine recently married.  He is 51.  She is 30.  I would hardly say he would have sex with an infant.  Or at that age difference, before she was even born!  

I know what heartache and problems they will be facing, but they are so happy now I couldn't bear to mention it.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 22, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> My husand is 12 years younger than I am.  When we met he was 25 and I was 37.  Luckily we didn't meet a decade earlier, I would have been a criminal.  Even though he was the one doing the pursuing. : )
> 
> We've been together for 23 years now, married for 15.
> 
> Luckily, I look much younger than my actual age. : )  Not that he cares, but I do! : )



If you met your husband a decade earlier you would have been 27 and he would have been 15, you would have been two totally different people than when you met and fall in love.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



He's 51 and he pulled a 30 year old? he must be a player.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



According to the article you posted it was that telephone conversation that led to her arrest.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 22, 2013)

NLT said:


> So Amy, Luissa and bodey,  Is it OK for a 18 year old to have sex with a 14 year old. Yes or No?



When I was young, a 14 year old boy having sex with an 18 year old girl was termed "one lucky little bastard."

This crap is absurd. 

I'm going to be realistic - which some lefties will call sexist.

14 year old boy with 18 year old girl - lucky little shit.

14 year old girl with 18 year old boy - Statutory rape.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 22, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Tell me how two girls can have sex?



Tongue, fingers, vibrator.

Are you serious?


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > So Amy, Luissa and bodey,  Is it OK for a 18 year old to have sex with a 14 year old. Yes or No?
> ...



Which do you feel is correct?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 22, 2013)

NLT said:


> Quit making shit up bodey..I dont hate women, just lying bull dyke predators.



I SERIOUSLY doubt Shortbus is actually female.

I'm just saying....


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



So your complaint is that there was evidence that a crime had been committed?  The parents should have ignored that, covered up the crime and let their daughter be victimized because the victimizer is a lesbian.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me how two girls can have sex?
> ...



That flew over your head, like everything else.


----------



## Missourian (May 22, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > If you are of the belief that this behavior is acceptable...that's your opinion,  and chances are nothing said here is going to change it.
> ...



I think reasonable people would agree that if this turns out to be a case of kissing and nothing more, this girl should never have been arrested or charged with any crime.

That is certainly my opinion.

And I also concur that if sex was involved,  the filing of charges is unobjectionable.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



My complaint is 2 high school students engaging in "sexual contact" whther it was kissing and groping in the bathroom or not, shouldn't result in 2 felony charges and 15 years in prison. I have repeatedly said I don't care that they are gay. 

The law in Flordia is wrong.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 22, 2013)

Luissa said:


> That flew over your head, like everything else.



Yeah, well I miss three-quarters of the conversation, not being privy to the voices in your head......


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



So is an adult victimizing children.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > That flew over your head, like everything else.
> ...



Then why do you follow me around?


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Missourian said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


While it may be their right to file, I still think it was a terrible idea. Instead of keeping it a private matter, they choose to take their 14 year old daughters sexual preference public. While nationally her identity may not be public, I'm sure everyone in her community knows.

Now she has to deal with the fact that her girlfriend is facing 15 years in jail, a trial where she may he forced to testify, issues with her parents, issues with peers at school, and all those in her community who know.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Get over it. They were on the same basketball team, had the same friends and her parents didnt do anything for months. When they couldn't get her kicked out of school they went to the cops. They also never once talked to Kaitlyn's parents. Try remembering this girl was a high school who didn't know any better. They should have contacted her parents and acted like adults and parents before seeking revenge. 
The 15 year old's parents are the ones victimizing someone, not a high school girl.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...


 

And you're advocating felony sex abuse.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

Shocker.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...


 
You know all this how, exactly?

Have you spoken with the parents?

The DA?

The child involved? No? 

Moron.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Go away, spread your hate elsewhere. I am sick of it.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

And it's called google, hateful loser.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

I am a proponent of close in age exemption laws. If your going to house 14-18 year olds in the same school, let them play on the same teams and take the same classes, it is grossly unfair to expect that they wont date. In the state Im from this girl would have fallen under our close in age exemption and never been charged with a crime.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



LEGALIZATION of sex abuse so that it's no longer a felony.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



There are a few articles out there where her parents give their side. Instead of being hateful, I looked up about ten different articles on it. Instead of passing judgment and being homophobic I looked up more than just one article on it. 
And instead of being hateful I realized the girl is in high school.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 22, 2013)

Luissa said:


> And it's called google, hateful loser.



When I first read this, I had no idea it was two girls. (I block video, so couldn't watch it.)

Now that I do know it was two girls....

I still don't give a shit.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

Plus I think it is been stated about a hundred times their relationship started in the fall, and she was turned in in February. It doesn't take a genius to realize they didnt turn her in for a few months.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > And it's called google, hateful loser.
> ...



Then go away and stop following me around.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Plus I think it is been stated about a hundred times their relationship started in the fall, and she was turned in in February. It doesn't take a genius to realize they didnt turn her in for a few months.



I'm not sure about that. I've read articles that say they only found out when they recieved a phone call from the basketball coach. 

However, everything I've read says they went to the police, a judge to force her out of school, and then the school board but never attempted to discuss anything with the other girls parents.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

Luissa said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


 
In other words..no, you haven't spoken with the parents, no, you haven't spoken with the DA, no you haven't spoken to the child.

So you really don't know what happened. But you know a dyke had a sexual relationship with a kid, and decided that would be a good thing to take a stand for. Thank you.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Go away.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

No.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 22, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Then go away and stop following me around.



BWAHAHAHAHA

Follow YOU around, oh dull witted little troll?

I'm only here for Amy....


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Then go away and stop following me around.
> ...


----------



## Missourian (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




I could think of many crimes a school age girl could be a victim that the reporting of may have the side-effect of stigmatization...

Do you believe in those cases that stigmatization should be the determining factor in reporting a crime?


----------



## Sunshine (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



The number of years in age between the two comes into play in some states.  If it is more than 3, then it counts as statutory rape.  Less than that, it is just sex between two teens.  But the fact remains that there is a dividing line between being a child and being an adult.  And that line is 18.  Still, if there are only a few months difference and the relationship has been of some duration, the courts will not hear the case.  Waiting until one party turns 18 so charges can be pressed has been tried many times in the past.  But, if the law holds an 18 year old man accountable in this, then it should also hold an 18 year old woman accountable.  We all know that women get of far easier in stuff like this.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Missourian said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I believe as parents you have to put your child before everything, including your own personal opinions and even reporting a crime.

From everything Ive read they didn't make any attempts to help their child privately. They have tramatized her in far unnecessary ways. They could have called the other girls parents, spoken to the principal, tried to work something out.

Instead they made their daughters relationship into a three ring circus and I bet before this is over she drops out of that school.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Btw, in case you didn't catch it. I don't view the 14/15 year old as a victim of the 17/18 year old. They are both victims of poor parental decisions and a bad law.


----------



## Missourian (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



I doubt the parents thought it would blow up like this...I wouldn't have.

In my minds eye,  I picture the parents finding out an 18 year old was having an improper sexual relationship with their 14 year old and immediately called the police...which is what reasonable people do when they believe a crime has been committed.

I cannot fault them for that.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Btw, in case you didn't catch it. I don't view the 14/15 year old as a victim of the 17/18 year old. They are both victims of poor parental decisions and a bad law.


 
It doesn't matter what you view. It's a crime, regardless of whether  you think that good parents allow their children to have sex with adults or not.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

See, that wouldn't even cross my mind. My 1st phone call would have been to the other childs parents. 


It's not like this girl was a stranger, they knew her from their daughters basketball team. They just didn't know they were dating.


----------



## freedombecki (May 22, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > how does it change anything about this story?
> ...


 Apparently you missed the Jerry Lee Lewis story. *sigh*

He got kicked out of England and booed when he got back to the states for marrying his underage cousin.


----------



## Missourian (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Btw, in case you didn't catch it. I don't view the 14/15 year old as a victim of the 17/18 year old. They are both victims of poor parental decisions and a bad law.




IMO,  a 13, 14 or 15 year old girl shouldn't be having sexual contact with anyone...that's why we have an age of consent.

At 16/17,  I'll concede that it takes two to tango and no ones life should be ruined.  Many states the age of consent IS 16 or 17...I don't agree with that,  but that is the law.

At 18+,  too bad,  so sad,  but if you aren't dating the same person you were dating when you were also a minor,  you better be prepared to face the music.

With the age of majority come responsibility...and one of the responsibilities is to understand boundaries.  One of those boundaries is the age of consent.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

I don't think they should be having sex.


But like I said earlier, I don't think teens engaging in sexual contact with one another should be a criminal issue. As I've also said, in my state, what they did is not a punishable offense. The age of consent is 16, and any one over the age of 13 but under the age of consent can fall into the close in age exemption as long as they are no more than 4 years apart.

But I do understand that the Florida law is not the same.


----------



## Sunshine (May 22, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Scubble dum.  I mean, double scum!  My mother hated him, and I never knew why until I saw that movie.


----------



## kwc57 (May 22, 2013)

Just curious, who here wasn't horny as hell at 14 and 15 years old?  If you say "not me", you're lying.  I'm in no way suggesting that 14 and 15 year olds should be having sex, but to deny that they are sexual beings and are not attracted to people their age or a few years older is delusional.  It's the way God made us.


----------



## Missourian (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> I don't think they should be having sex.
> 
> 
> But like I said earlier, I don't think teens engaging in sexual contact with one another should be a criminal issue. As I've also said, in my state, what they did is not a punishable offense. The age of consent is 16, and any one over the age of 13 but under the age of consent can fall into the close in age exemption as long as they are no more than 4 years apart.
> ...



13, 14 and 15 is too young...16 is too young.  

IMO by creating an exemption,  you are giving tacit approval to the behavior.


----------



## rightwinger (May 22, 2013)

Missourian said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I think she is more stigmatized by her parents overreaction


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Keeping teens from having sex should be the responsibility of parents, not the state. Consent laws are in place to protect children from predators, not ruin their lives for making impulsive decisions when they think they're in love.

This girl is facing 7-15 years in prison and may have to register as a sex offender. Her life as she knew it will be over before she's even out of high school.


----------



## Sunshine (May 22, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Just curious, who here wasn't horny as hell at 14 and 15 years old?  If you say "not me", you're lying.  I'm in no way suggesting that 14 and 15 year olds should be having sex, but to deny that they are sexual beings and are not attracted to people their age or a few years older is delusional.  It's the way God made us.



When I was in school, it was a status symbol for a girl to have an 'upper classman' as a boyfriend.  But we didn't have the pill then, so we didn't always act on our impulses.  Most of us, anyway.  

These were two girls.  But, IMO, if there is a law that was broken, then  what's good for the gander is good for the goose.  They would be ready to string a male perp up by the toes.


----------



## Sunshine (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Keeping teens from having sex should be the responsibility of parents, not the state. Consent laws are in place to protect children from predators, not ruin their lives for making impulsive decisions when they think they're in love.
> 
> This girl is facing 7-15 years in prison and may have to register as a sex offender. Her life as she knew it will be over before she's even out of high school.



If there is a law, and she violated it, she did the crime, so now she can do the time.   If we enforce a law against one and not another, then that is no kind of legal system.  The people of that state elect their lawmakers.  If that is how they want it, the so mote it be.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Keeping teens from having sex should be the responsibility of parents, not the state. Consent laws are in place to protect children from predators, not ruin their lives for making impulsive decisions when they think they're in love.
> 
> This girl is facing 7-15 years in prison and may have to register as a sex offender. Her life as she knew it will be over before she's even out of high school.


 
Too bad.

She's an adult. If she had broken into a liquor store she would have been tried as an adult as well.

Her parents should have taught her not to act on every impulse, particularly those impulses that will land you in jail. 

But I'll bet her parents, like you, told her that her sexuality was "normal", and that the law was secondary to her own desires.

So tell us, Amy, are you a mandatory reporter? Because if you are, and you have stated that you would break the law in order to *protect* children having illegal sex with adults, that could be a problem. Particularly if you work with children.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Keeping teens from having sex should be the responsibility of parents, not the state. Consent laws are in place to protect children from predators, not ruin their lives for making impulsive decisions when they think they're in love.
> ...


I'm not suggesting she not get punished becauses she's a girl. I'm calling the law awful.


----------



## Connery (May 22, 2013)

The 18 year old should have not had sex with  the younger person. It is as simple as that. However, if the mother  of the underage girl thinks this will stop her daughter from seeing the 18 year old or anyone else she will be sadly mistaken.


----------



## freedombecki (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...


 Pedophilia is one of the worst crimes due to its recidivism rate after both therapy and punitive corrections. The 18-year-old woman should never again be allowed access to children.


----------



## rightwinger (May 22, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



An. 18 year old is not a pedophile with a 15 year old

To prosecute it is a miscarriage of justice


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



No offense, but it sounds like you don't know what pedophilia is.

I think most of us who can remember back to high school, know a high school senior who at some point dated a high school freshmen. I said earlier, my friend married his high school sweetheart and they are also 3 years apart.

Attempting to make this girl into a pedophile is beyond silly.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

Yeah, here we go.


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



This might help:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedophilia


While there are no pics of her....let us assume the 15 year old is NOT prepubescent.


----------



## freedombecki (May 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...


 Why is everyone saying she was 14?

And yes, sex with a minor by an adult is pedophilia. An 18-year-old is an adult.


----------



## freedombecki (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...


 
Pedophilia is the inappropriate love for a minor child by an adult who is 18 years old or older. They do it because a much younger person is less resistant to bullshit than an older person and is more likely to acquiesce to advances than a same-age contemporary.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

It's not necessarily pedophilia...but the gamut of sex offenses is wide.

She MAY be a pedophile...I had a couple of female pedophiles (guess what? 18 year olds!) who were pedophiles; they groomed and preyed upon kids they babysat...and those relationships sometimes went on for years, well after the kids were no longer pre-pubescent, and starting before the girls were 18.

And I wonder if this 14 year old was actually in high school, or middle school, when targeted by her. Because most high schools aren't grades 9-12 anymore...most are 10-12.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



No it's not. Two teenagers dating does not pedophilia make. Who should teens be attracted to if not other teens?

This relationship isn't even illegal in every state, let alone even remotely close to the heinous crime of pedophilia.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

Go for it Amy...fight for the right of children to have sex with adults!!!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Keeping teens from having sex should be the responsibility of parents, not the state. Consent laws are in place to protect children from predators, not ruin their lives for making impulsive decisions when they think they're in love.
> ...



Oooohhh...do I detect a subtle threat?

Seems to me that when I read the terms and conditions of this forum, intruding into people's real identities, or exposing them in any way was against the rules.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 22, 2013)

Missourian said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think they should be having sex.
> ...



Yeah, well when I graduated from high school in 1970, I was one of only three virgins in my graduating class of 19 girls and 6 boys.  So, apparently way back in the 60s kids were having sex at those ages, so it's nothing new.  And it's probably pretty normal.  My own younger sister was only 15 when she first had sex (so I found out later!).


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> It's not necessarily pedophilia...but the gamut of sex offenses is wide.
> 
> She MAY be a pedophile...I had a couple of female pedophiles (guess what? 18 year olds!) who were pedophiles; they groomed and preyed upon kids they babysat...and those relationships sometimes went on for years, well after the kids were no longer pre-pubescent, and starting before the girls were 18.
> 
> And I wonder if this 14 year old was actually in high school, or middle school, when targeted by her. Because most high schools aren't grades 9-12 anymore...most are 10-12.



You have the most interesting ANECDOTES, I must say.


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Go for it Amy...fight for the right of children to have sex with adults!!!



Interesting that you cheer for that.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 22, 2013)

bodecea said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Go for it Amy...fight for the right of children to have sex with adults!!!
> ...



She's being extremely sarcastic, bodecea.


----------



## Sunshine (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Well, obviously the people of that state of quite comfortable with it themselves.  Did you know that incest is not incest in every state.  In KY sex with your first cousin is incest.  In TN, it is not and you can marry your first cousin.  The perp is 18.  If what she did is a crime in that state according to laws written by the elected officials of that state, then she should be tried.  I do know of a case in TN, in which two 17 year olds were 'involved.'  The parents of the girl waited for the boy to turn 18 and sought prosecution.  But the courts threw that one out, because the two were only months apart in age.  Years apart in age, generally, is a concern as well when these laws are written.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



A majority may be happy with their age of consent laws. Who knows, maybe the about of international attention on this will spark a debate where they will change the law.


----------



## Sunshine (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Pedophilia is a DSM VI TR diagnosis for adults who are sexually attracted to children.  The crime charged is generally 'rape of a child' or similar wording.  The laws of the state define who is an adult and who is a child.  



> As a medical diagnosis, pedophilia or paedophilia is a psychiatric disorder in persons 16 years of age or older typically characterized by a primary or exclusive sexual interest toward prepubescent children (generally age 11 years or younger, though specific diagnosis criteria for the disorder extends the cut-off point for prepubescence to age 13).[1][2][3][4] An adolescent who is 16 years of age or older must be at least five years older than the prepubescent child before the attraction can be diagnosed as pedophilia.[1][2]


More:



> ICD-10 and DSM The ICD-10 defines pedophilia as "a *sexual preference *for children, boys or girls or both, usually of prepubertal or early pubertal age".[5] Under this system's criteria, a person 16 years of age or older meets the definition if they have a persistent or predominant sexual preference for prepubescent children at least five years younger than them.[2]


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedophilia

I do wish people would stop confusing the illness with the crime.  It is highly possible that there are many people out there with a penchant for children who have never perpetrated a child, but rather have struggled and dealt with their issues of sexual preferences for children through pschiatry.


----------



## dilloduck (May 22, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Chain those crazy people to the wall in a basement--they skeer me


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


Interesting information


----------



## Sunshine (May 22, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Who?  The DSM people?   Hell yes, they skeer me too and I worked in the field for 25 years.  They can turn any ordinary hiccup into a disorder or take any perversion and turn it normal.  It is a highly political process.  If you don't believe it go back and read from the very first years of there being a DSM.  You will see what I mean.

Having the credentials to diagnose and treat psychiatric disorders, there are some diagnoses I simply will not give a patient because I find them problematic.  I rarely put in an Axis II disorder (Personality disorder) because the staff will read that in the chart and use it as an excuse to be hateful to the patient.  But one I particularly loathe is Dependent Personality Disorder.  Women in the south particularly are taught to 'find a good man to take care of you.' So they do that, and all is well with the world.  Then that 'good man' dies or trades her in for a younger model and she has no way to support herself, can't find her way through life because she bought the bill of goods, and all of a sudden she has a 'disorder.'  IMO, any woman who bought into that garbage has one hell of a lot of shit to go through, and having a diagnosis of some 'disroder' piled on top of it is just the triple whammy.


----------



## Noomi (May 22, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> i would not let my 18 year old date a 14 year old.



I would. I'd by the 'five year' rule. No more than five years between the two partners.


----------



## Sunshine (May 22, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > i would not let my 18 year old date a 14 year old.
> ...



An 18 year old is of age.  It is not mom's choice.  And you couldn't tell the judge to let you go to prison for him/her either.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



There is a difference in dating, and sex. One does not always mean the other.


----------



## Noomi (May 22, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Yeah I know. I think the law should be changed, though.


----------



## Sunshine (May 22, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



It used to be 21.  But 18 year olds were getting drafted back in the 60s.  So there was some dissonance with theory and practice there.  They lowered the age of majority and in many states the drinking age to match the age that one could be forced to die for their country.


----------



## Noomi (May 22, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



The drinking age over there is something I really disagree with. Old enough to go to war, but not old enough to have a beer? Its ridiculous.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Do you really mean to say you wish the law would allow parents to give permission for legal adults to have sex with their children?


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

bodecea said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > It's not necessarily pedophilia...but the gamut of sex offenses is wide.
> ...


 
People who have worked with sexual predators often do, you'll find.


----------



## Noomi (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



A 16 year old isn't a legal adult - should she not be able to have sex with her 18 year old boyfriend, even though there is only a 2 year age difference?


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Noomi said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



The question was not should she be legally allowed, but should her parents be able to give consent. Big difference.


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...




http://www.flsenate.gov/PublishedContent/Session/2012/InterimReports/2012-214cj.pdf

943.04354 - - 2011 Florida Statutes - The Florida Senate

Florida's "Romeo & Juliet" law does not protect someone who is 18 from being charged with a crime for consensual sex with a minor if they are close in age.  It provides ONLY that if they are close in age (as defined in the law linked above) the individual can request to have their name removed from the sex offender registry.  The crime is still prosecuted and if found guilty the penalty is still imposed.


Just FYI if anyone wants it, here is the arrest affidavit -->> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/05/21/us/hunt-arrest-affidavit.html?_r=0



>>>>


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Yeah, I later realized that. Which baffles me.


----------



## Cuyo (May 22, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Teenagers should not be criminals for having sex with eachother
> ...



Oh, well that shouldn't be a problem.  You know, cause teenagers never get horny.


----------



## Zarius (May 22, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I shouted loud today at a suspected Romney supporter. He had on a shirt that read "real life". That had to mean something that pissed me off.......so a shout he got RIGHT IN HIS FACE!

He showed respect and called for help.........next time Romney GUY!


----------



## Esmeralda (May 22, 2013)

Connery said:


> *The 18 year old should have not had sex with  the younger person. It is as simple as that. *.



Yep.


----------



## Unkotare (May 22, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Warn your children that they will be prosecuted. I remember many relationships like this when I was in school. Its a different world in high school and these kids tend to see each other as the same. By the law they are not. The strange twist on this case is that both of these teens are girls. 16 is the age of consent in most cases.
> 
> Teen charged for sex with girl, 14 - CNN.com Video




The adult committed statutory rape on a child. That's the law. End of story. You don't like the law? Work to have it changed, but good luck on that.


----------



## Unkotare (May 22, 2013)

Zarius said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



So, you are boasting of being a psycho? Way to go.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > Warn your children that they will be prosecuted. I remember many relationships like this when I was in school. Its a different world in high school and these kids tend to see each other as the same. By the law they are not. The strange twist on this case is that both of these teens are girls. 16 is the age of consent in most cases.
> ...



No she didn't. That isn't what she is being charged with.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Florida is a very weird state.

They don't call it statutory rape. 


Definition
Lewd or lascivious conduct[191]	Lewd or lascivious conduct[192] with someone less than 16 years of age.
Lewd or lascivious battery[193]	Sexual activity[194] with someone more than 12 years of age and less than 16 years of age.
Unlawful sexual activity with certain minors[195]	Sexual activity with someone at least 16 years of age and less than 18 years of age where the defendant is at least 24 years of age.
Lewd or lascivious molestation[196]	Lewd or lascivious molestation[197] with someone less than less than 16 years of age where the defendant is at least 18 years of age.[198]
Lewd or lascivious molestation with someone less than 16 years of age where the defendant is less than 18 years of age.[199]

Statutory Rape: A Guide to State Laws and Reporting Requirements: State Laws


So I guess she actually is being charged with statutory rape, which she did do, according to flordia law. However the DA has the ability to determine what the charge is or to charge her at all. There was a very similar case that the DA dismissed recently, and the family has already said they are willing to plead to a lesser charge and will even move the girl out of the state to ensure the girls have no further contact.


----------



## freedombecki (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 An 18-year-old is an adult. If they break the law, they're responsible for what they did. If they rape an underage child, it's rape, and in the case of the 14-year old, it's pedophilia. The adult woman needs to confine her sexual conquests to people in her own age bracket. A 14-year-old is not a candidate for illicit sex.


----------



## April (May 22, 2013)

I think it's ludicrous that this is even a issue. When I was 14, I dated an 18 year old in high school..we had been together for nearly a year before we broke up and went our separate ways. Our parents may not have liked it that we were together for other reasons, but age was NOT an issue for them.
When I had barely turned 13, there was a 22 and a 25 year old in our neighborhood that took great interest in me...heh...my mother came UNGLUED about that and would have literally killed them both if she had been given the chance..at the time, I thought mom was just being her nutty controlling self, I was flattered that the older men took interest in me.........now that I am a mother of two girls aged 17 (going on 18 in less than a month) and 14, I would be doing the same as my mother did if this were the case with my 14 yr old.. Make no mistake about that. Jail would be too good for freaks like that. 
In the case of my nearly 18 year old daughter..IF she were to try to date a 14 year old, I would ask her to think twice about it....as a matter of fact the issue was brought up not that long ago when she befriended a 14 year old...I questioned it, and she looked me dead in the eye and said "she's ONLY 14 Mom!" ..I am thinking her issue with the age thing had a lot to do with the fact that her baby sister is 14, she's very protective of her brother and sister. 
All three of my kids know of my teenage dating history and it would be highly hypocritical of me to down either of them for dating a senior while they are just a freshman...I don't see anything wrong with it...technically an 18 year old is still a teenager by nature, even though by law they are considered adults...there is NOTHING NATURAL about any laws, other than the common sense laws. Just because a law is passed, doesn't make it fair.


----------



## Unkotare (May 22, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...




Yes, she did. You didn't even watch the link, did you?


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

People are so stupid.

Just because you did it is not a reason to allow your children to do it. It's ILLEGAL for one thing...you don't teach your kids to just ignore the law. You don't *suggest* they follow the law. Otherwise, you're teaching them to be criminals and you're modeling criminal thinking for them to even suggest they can go ahead and give in to their impulses, if those impulses happen to be sexual, regardless of the law.

I swear. It's like people are proud if their 14 year old girls can reel in a senior. Grow the fuck up.


----------



## Zarius (May 22, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> I think it's ludicrous that this is even a issue. When I was 14, I dated an 18 year old in high school..we had been together for nearly a year before we broke up and went our separate ways. Our parents may not have liked it that we were together for other reasons, but age was NOT an issue for them.
> When I had barely turned 13, there was a 22 and a 25 year old in our neighborhood that took great interest in me...heh...my mother came UNGLUED about that and would have literally killed them both if she had been given the chance..at the time, I thought mom was just being her nutty controlling self, I was flattered that the older men took interest in me.........now that I am a mother of two girls aged 17 (going on 18 in less than a month) and 14, I would be doing the same as my mother did if this were the case with my 14 yr old.. Make no mistake about that. Jail would be too good for freaks like that.
> In the case of my nearly 18 year old daughter..IF she were to try to date a 14 year old, I would ask her to think twice about it....as a matter of fact the issue was brought up not that long ago when she befriended a 14 year old...I questioned it, and she looked me dead in the eye and said "she's ONLY 14 Mom!" ..I am thinking her issue with the age thing had a lot to do with the fact that her baby sister is 14, she's very protective of her brother and sister.
> All three of my kids know of my teenage dating history and it would be highly hypocritical of me to down either of them for dating a senior while they are just a freshman...I don't see anything wrong with it...technically an 18 year old is still a teenager by nature, even though by law they are considered adults...there is NOTHING NATURAL about any laws, other than the common sense laws. Just because a law is passed, doesn't make it fair,



This post says it all.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

My ten year old could reel in an 18 year old, and she'd be tickled pink. Am I going to let her? HELL no. Because she's only 10.

These are 14 year olds we're talking about. They shouldn't even be left alone with adults of the opposite sex.

I find it laughable that people are saying here "just because it's a law doesn't make it RIGHT"

But at the opposite end of the spectrum,, the same group argue that women can kill their babies and it's right because the law allows it.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> My ten year old could reel in an 18 year old, and she'd be tickled pink. Am I going to let her? HELL no. Because she's only 10.
> 
> These are 14 year olds we're talking about.* They shouldn't even be left alone with adults of the opposite sex.*




Perhaps seniors should be schooled in a separate building than the other children.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



There is really only one thing to get out of this.  When homosexuals say that gays and lesbians don't target children they are lying.  When they say that they don't intend to legalize pedophilia because children can't consent, they are lying.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > My ten year old could reel in an 18 year old, and she'd be tickled pink. Am I going to let her? HELL no. Because she's only 10.
> ...



Separate classes like they are now.


----------



## freedombecki (May 22, 2013)

Thanks to Urban Dictionary for its "Jail bait" description page:



> 1. Jail bait Share on twitter Share on facebook Share on more
> 
> 
> *1418* up, *147* down tempting female below the age of consent.
> ...


Even guys on the street know a girl under the age of consent is Jail bait.


----------



## Zarius (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> People are so stupid.
> 
> Just because you did it is not a reason to allow your children to do it. It's ILLEGAL for one thing...you don't teach your kids to just ignore the law. You don't *suggest* they follow the law. Otherwise, you're teaching them to be criminals and you're modeling criminal thinking for them to even suggest they can go ahead and give in to their impulses, if those impulses happen to be sexual, regardless of the law.
> 
> I swear. It's like people are proud if their 14 year old girls can reel in a senior. Grow the fuck up.



,Well then damn it, put them in  separate schools. You act as if they should know the law from what many consider nature. My Aunt who died some years back, Married a preacher at 14 and moved to Detroit.  She Died the Mother of the church with a tribe of people on earth due to her. Tell them her husband should have been arrested and labeled as a sex offender.

Its amazing to me how many right wingers run in to take the holier than though approach but support ted nugent! Care to venture into his past?!


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

It's silly to put teenagers in the same school, on the same sports teams, and in the same classes and expect that they won't interact or date.

The 18 year old and 15 year old went to the same school, had the same friends, played on the same team and even attended the same honors class together, and yet people are shocked they should tumble into love.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > My ten year old could reel in an 18 year old, and she'd be tickled pink. Am I going to let her? HELL no. Because she's only 10.
> ...




It is kind of odd. This relationship started when the yonger one was 13 and the older one was 17.  A thirteen year old should be in middle school, not in high school.  An 18 year old should be near to graduation and way out of the orbit of a 14 year old.  Again, at that age, 4 years is a big deal and any kid who is 4 years older and nearing or having reached majority should not be having a sexual relationship with a child 4 years younger.  If they are, they have issues, they are extremely immature for their age.  It is not a healthy situation.


----------



## Zarius (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> My ten year old could reel in an 18 year old, and she'd be tickled pink. Am I going to let her? HELL no. Because she's only 10.
> 
> These are 14 year olds we're talking about. They shouldn't even be left alone with adults of the opposite sex.



I'm sorry,but is there something you are not telling us?


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

What I'm telling you is just because your kid wants something doesn't mean you give it to them...particularly if what they want is sex.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

And parents who will allow their young children to pair up with anyone, let alone adults, are worse than pimps. Anyone who teaches her children that they "understand" if they just HAVE to have sex with an 18 year old should be in jail.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


There is a 3 year age difference, not 4. No one is suggesting the younger was 13 at any point during the relationship, she wasn't. The only point in question was how old the older girl was when it started, her family say 17, the other girls family say 18.

Right now the girls are 18 and 15.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

It was a better world when the male relatives of a rape victim took care of it personally and spattered brains over the landscape.


----------



## sfcalifornia (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> It was a better world when the male relatives of a rape victim took care of it personally and spattered brains over the landscape.



You are seriously sick.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

sfcalifornia said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > It was a better world when the male relatives of a rape victim took care of it personally and spattered brains over the landscape.
> ...



It's much better to help rapists get away with their crimes.

Kaitlyn Hunt is very lucky that the parents of her victim were so gentle.  If I were that girl's mother, the rapist would have been found hanging in the closet in two weeks, tops.   I'd make sure every one knew, every parent knew and been to the press half a dozen times by now.  And hospitalized the daughter out of state.


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



You follow her posts as long as I have...you won't be so sure.


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Worked "with" you say.......


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

I'm kind of surprised by the amount of people who feel this girls needs to get the book thrown at her. 



She's literally the perfect candidate for leniency. She's a star athlete, an honor student, voted "best school spirit" by her class and has never had any trouble with the law in the past. 

Asking that she be murdered, or spend 15 years in jail for a brief relationship she had with a fellow student is extreme, to say the least.


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> My ten year old could reel in an 18 year old, and she'd be tickled pink. Am I going to let her? HELL no. Because she's only 10.
> 
> These are 14 year olds we're talking about. They shouldn't even be left alone with adults of the opposite sex.
> 
> ...



Does this post win the prize for pulling abortion into the discussion first?


----------



## sfcalifornia (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> sfcalifornia said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



It's much better to live in a world regulated by law and not vigilantism.


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> It was a better world when the male relatives of a rape victim took care of it personally and spattered brains over the landscape.



Except when they kill an innocent person.   But...what the heck...right?


BTW...who was it who said they were forced to marry at 15?   You or koshergrl....I forget that you are two different people.


----------



## sfcalifornia (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> It was a better world when the male relatives of a rape victim took care of it personally and spattered brains over the landscape.



Both you and Koshergrl applaud this graphically violent form of vigilantism but you both consider the morning-after pill barbaric.

Some pretty whacko set of priorities you got there.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

At a press conference earlier today the girls lawyer spoke and one of the things she said was that they had a team of lawyers from across the nation willing to help ,and were looking to change the law.

So, hopefully a positive will come out of this


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> At a press conference earlier today the girls lawyer spoke and one of the things she said was that they had a team of lawyers from across the nation willing to help ,and were looking to change the law.
> 
> So, hopefully a positive will come out of this



The Gay Mafia will be on the job soon!


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> I'm kind of surprised by the amount of people who feel this girls needs to get the book thrown at her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's really no different than the young Catholic priests of the 70s.  No different than the stellar teachers at Miramonte school or the caring coaches who all turned out to be child molesters too.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Yeah, sure.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

bodecea said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > At a press conference earlier today the girls lawyer spoke and one of the things she said was that they had a team of lawyers from across the nation willing to help ,and were looking to change the law.
> ...



Lower the age of consent.  6 should do for awhile.  It's not like homosexuals are targeting children.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

I know you see no difference in 50 year old men raping 10 year old boys, and two high school students fooling around in a bathroom.

I'm just surprised that the law doesn't make a better distinction.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> It was a better world when the male relatives of a rape victim took care of it personally and spattered brains over the landscape.



Are you saying this girl should be shot in the head?


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> I know you see no difference in 50 year old men raping 10 year old boys, and two high school students fooling around in a bathroom.
> 
> I'm just surprised that the law doesn't make a better distinction.



Would it really be so hard for you to think.  The old men of today were quite young in the 70s and 80s.  There is no difference at all.


----------



## sfcalifornia (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> I'm kind of surprised by the amount of people who feel this girls needs to get the book thrown at her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A warning at the most.  Any other penalty would be ridiculously harsh.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

In your head I'm positive there is no difference.


----------



## AmyNation (May 22, 2013)

sfcalifornia said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > I'm kind of surprised by the amount of people who feel this girls needs to get the book thrown at her.
> ...



The DA seems intent on the felony charges. The family knows any felony conviction will basically ruin her life, and have said they will take a misdemeanor charge but wont budge on the felony.

I'm thinking if they push for a trial, besides the fact that it will be pure humiliation for both girls, that the older girls attorneys will try to get the taped convo tossed out.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

I'm so glad there are progressives in the world, who will teach children everywhere that no law should keep you from screwing, no matter how old you are...and if you do opt to have sex with an adult, your secret is safe with them!

Warms the cockles of my heart.


----------



## bodecea (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



The ideas and suggestions YOU come up with......


----------



## Katzndogz (May 22, 2013)

It 's obvious what happened.  It happens every day.  A child gets sucked into a relationship by an adult.  At 14 girls can be convinced it ' s loooove.  By the time the relationship ends they are devastated.  No doubt this poor girl felt special, older, different.  

Who knows she probably wasn't the only one.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> I'm so glad there are progressives in the world, who will teach children everywhere that no law should keep you from screwing, no matter how old you are...and if you do opt to have sex with an adult, your secret is safe with them!
> 
> Warms the cockles of my heart.



I don't think that is what any of us are saying. This girls life shouldn't be ruined because she had no idea what she was doing was illegal. She was in high school, the parents should have dealt with this, not ruin her life. 
If my son was dating a 14 year old when he was a senior, I would work with her parents to make sure they weren't seeing each other. It's called being a parent.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> It 's obvious what happened.  It happens every day.  A child gets sucked into a relationship by an adult.  At 14 girls can be convinced it ' s loooove.  By the time the relationship ends they are devastated.  No doubt this poor girl felt special, older, different.
> 
> Who knows she probably wasn't the only one.



At the beginning of the relationship, Kaitlyn wasn't an adult. Trying to make this girl out to be some child predator only makes you look stupid.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

Saying that it's okay to have sex with 14 year olds makes you look like a piece of shit. And claiming the perpetrator is a victim makes you even more depraved.

This is what progressives do...they sexualize children and de-criminalize sex crimes. That's what they're all about. Great people.


----------



## YoungRepublican (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> I'm so glad there are progressives in the world, who will teach children everywhere that no law should keep you from screwing, no matter how old you are...and if you do opt to have sex with an adult, your secret is safe with them!
> 
> Warms the cockles of my heart.



Yes! Ruin an 18 year olds life because they had sex with someone 4 years younger than them.. Thats what God would have wanted, right? Here's an idea, all of you people who relate this incident to pedophilia are wrong and all of you who relate pedophilia to homosexuality should have been swallowed.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Saying that it's okay to have sex with 14 year olds makes you look like a piece of shit. And claiming the perpetrator is a victim makes you even more depraved.
> 
> This is what progressives do...they sexualize children and de-criminalize sex crimes. That's what they're all about. Great people.



Do you just make up stuff as you go along? Stop lying so much.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 22, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



I believe it is written somewhere in the thead that the relationship started when one was 13 and the other 17.  In any case, in all honesty, for those who have children, how happy, content, and/or comfortable would you be with your 13-14, even 15, year old child being in a serious, romantic/sexual relationship with a kid 3-4 years older?  I would not be at all happy about it, and I don't think it is healthy.  Same age, or 1-2 years age difference would be what I would consider as healthy and reasonable.  I am very familiar with teenagers and a high school freshman as opposed to a senior: there is a lot of difference in maturity and 'life experience.'

BTW I remember reading about a study that showed the earlier young women have sex, the more likely they are to get married young, have children, often before marriage, end up as young, single, divorced mothers, and to forego higher education.  No matter how mature or cool a teenage girl feels about being sexually free at a young age, it doesn't bode well for her future.  I am not moralistic about this.  My position and perspective have to do with the mental and emotional health of the child and of his or her prospects for the future.


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



She was 17, the girl was 14, now they are 15 and 18.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so glad there are progressives in the world, who will teach children everywhere that no law should keep you from screwing, no matter how old you are...and if you do opt to have sex with an adult, your secret is safe with them!
> ...


 
You are the idiots who tell teens they're too young to marry...but you want them to have sex anyway...and if they have sex with adults, then that's okay too.

Right?

And your only concern is for the 18 year old, cuz the 14 year old just got what she wanted.

Right?

Fucking perverts. You shouldn't be allowed anywhere near children. The scary thing is, the worst of you are TEACHERS. Pieces of shit who openly admit they will gladly break the law and refuse to report crimes because they think children should be allowed to have sex unimpeded, and with no oversight. Well, aside from the oversight of the adults you think should be allowed to bang them.


----------



## YoungRepublican (May 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



But is it a felony? An act so heinous that the punishment would ruin this TEENAGERS life? No one would be comfortable, but its not a felony, heck I dont even think it should be a misdemeanor. They're kids, just tell them to stop


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Maybe I wouldn't be happy with it, but I don't see it the same as pedophilia.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

It IS a felony. 

Get that through your head. And it's a felony for a reason.

It used to be a hanging offense.

You guys won't be happy until you're able to openly trade 13 year olds like kids trade baseball cards.


----------



## YoungRepublican (May 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> It IS a felony.
> 
> Get that through your head. And it's a felony for a reason.
> 
> ...



A hanging offense? Where do you live the 1920's Alabama? Women used to not even get a vote, so why do they get to run for office today? Do you people think before you type? Just a bunch of Bible thumping idiots. Ruin some kids life because they had sex with someone 4 years their minor.. Thats Great, than we can attack the homosexuals as well! Hot Damn!


----------



## Esmeralda (May 22, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Well, it is a felony under the law.  It is, at least it is in the state I am from, it is illegal for anyone 18 or older to have sex with any one under 18.  The question here seems to be did they have sex.  If it is just kissing and some feeling about, then it isn't sex.  It depends on what happened.  If it is sex, yes, I'd say the 18 year old must face the consequences under the law.  If it wasn't sex, then of course there should be no legal penalty.  Eighteen is old enough to know, and should know, the law.  The fact is, if it ruins the life of an 18 year old to have sex with a minor, please realize that such activity also affects the  life of the minor, possibly in a quite negative way and for his/her entire life.  Having sex that young, with an older person who should know better, is being taken advantage of sexually, exploited, and it does affect someone.



> This girls life shouldn't be ruined because she had no idea what she was doing was illegal


  I understand what you mean; however, at 18 she SHOULD know the law.  You have to be pretty obtuse and oblivious if you don't.  Also, according to most legal issues, ignorance of the law has no bearing on guilt.  If you break a law, you cannot plead ignorance.  At the same time, I don't think this girl's life should be 'ruined.'  But something serious has to be done, if only to send a message to other 18 year olds that having a sexual relationship with a minor is illegal, unacceptable behavior.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

You people really shouldn't muse about the law.

Sexual offenses come in a variety of flavors. It isn't just "sex". Get a clue.


----------



## YoungRepublican (May 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Sucks that consensual sex could ruin your life, but I guess that happens. The law is the law, but Im a firm believer in discretion.


----------



## koshergrl (May 22, 2013)

Pssst...sex with an underaged child isn't consensual. Even if the child says "Yes, fuck me". So much for discretion...which in that case would just be hiding a crime.


----------



## YoungRepublican (May 23, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> You people really shouldn't muse about the law.
> 
> Sexual offenses come in a variety of flavors. It isn't just "sex". Get a clue.



Its a sad day when a blowjob is considered so heinous between two consenting people that only have 4 years between them. It's you who needs a clue.. 20 year olds and 17 year olds, 16 and 19 year olds, it doesnt matter, its happening right now and I couldnt give a shit. Give me a call when there is 6 or 7 years between the two and maybe then we can talk about an actual problem.


----------



## YoungRepublican (May 23, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Pssst...sex with an underaged child isn't consensual. Even if the child says "Yes, fuck me". So much for discretion...which in that case would just be hiding a crime.



They are both children!!


----------



## koshergrl (May 23, 2013)

No, they are not.

One is an adult. Old enough to vote, old enough to go to college, to enter into binding contracts; old enough to join the service.

An 18 year old that commits murder is tried as an adult. An 18 year old that rapes children is going to be tried as an adult as well.


----------



## Luissa (May 23, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> No, they are not.
> 
> One is an adult. Old enough to vote, old enough to go to college, to enter into binding contracts; old enough to join the service.
> 
> An 18 year old that commits murder is tried as an adult. An 18 year old that rapes children is going to be tried as an adult as well.



And young enough to be at the same school, have the same friends, and be on the same bball team.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 23, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



I do not believe it can be considered "consensual sex" when one of the people involved is a child, and a 13-15 year old is still a child.


----------



## YoungRepublican (May 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




You need to understand the time in which we live. I am 22, lost my virginity at 16 and that was considered about normal. Some friends did it earlier, some a little later. These kids are going to do it because they are kids, 18 to me is still a kid because I distinctly remember how stupid I was just 4 years ago. This girl was having sex with an 18 year old and if it wasnt him, it would be some other poor shlub that only has the ability to think with one head at a time. Im still working on using both of em. Its neither of their faults.. tell em to stop and move on, its a non issue, except for the fact that its an actual issue.


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> No, they are not.
> 
> One is an adult. Old enough to vote, old enough to go to college, to enter into binding contracts; old enough to join the service.
> 
> An 18 year old that commits murder is tried as an adult. An 18 year old that rapes children is going to be tried as an adult as well.



This isn't rape this is a consensual relationship. If you want to compare it to molestation that would be more accurate though I still disagree.


----------



## YoungRepublican (May 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



18 is still a child too.. see my post above to get a better point of what im trying to say


----------



## Esmeralda (May 23, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > You people really shouldn't muse about the law.
> ...



Do you have children?  I have a feeling you don't have children.  Until kids are 18 or older, a year or two is a huge deal in their maturity and life experience. Six or 7 years? Seriously? So it would be okay for an 11 year old to date a 16 year old?  And you are suggesting others are sick?


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


So if it was a 17 year old and an 18 year old wouldn't one still by that definition be a child? or What about a 17 year old and a 13 year old- would be the same age difference but no charges could be pressed right?


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



Actually it's 2 girls. And the only reason the parents are pressing charges is because it's a lesbian relationship.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 23, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



An 18 year old is young, but not a child.  An 18 year old can drive, drink, be in the military, live on his/her own, vote, buy a house, etc. An 18 year old is an adult with all the rights AND RESPONSIBILITIES of an adult.


----------



## YoungRepublican (May 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I dont have children. I am saying, is a four year difference between two people who go to the same school, have the same friends, live virtually similar lives that big of a deal? you caught, and caught is the key word here two kids in a relationship. If you feel comfortable saying that this 18 y/o deserves a felony on his record for his entire life because he may or may not have been having sex with someone who attended the same school as him then i guess we have reached an impass.


----------



## koshergrl (May 23, 2013)

Tink said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...


 
Wrong. It's still a crime, but the 17 y.o. could conceivably be prosecuted as a child. Just like if a 17 year old commits armed robbery...he still broke the law, he's still going to be prosecuted...but in juvenile court (maybe).


----------



## koshergrl (May 23, 2013)

Tink said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


 

Link?


----------



## Esmeralda (May 23, 2013)

Tink said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Possibly so, possibly so.  This has certainly occured to me. However, it brings up an interesting situation.  First, 18 year olds around the country need to know that sex with a minor is illegal.  We used to call it 'jail bait.'  Perhaps that phrase has gone out of circulation and needs to be brought back in. Everybody knew what it meant.

Second, I think that lesbians and gays may think they are immune from this kind of problem because it is not a boy-girl relationship.  They need to know that the law applies to them as well.  It's a new era where younger people, teens even, are being free  and open about their sexual identity, which is a good thing. But, they need to know that the laws regarding adults having sex with minors apply to them as well as they apply to heterosexual relationships. An adult having sex with a minor is exploitation.


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...


You keep saying he. I just want to clarify this is about 2 female students in a relationship. They were on the same basketball team


----------



## YoungRepublican (May 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



They cant drink but I get your point. Here is mine though. When you were 18 what were you doing? My guess, if I may, is that you had things sort of set up, job, life, etc. 18 today might as well be 13 twenty years ago. These kids arent ready for life, they make mistakes. This kid made a bad mistake and I dont agree with him at all, but he is too young to charge as a pedophile.


----------



## YoungRepublican (May 23, 2013)

Tink said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Holy Shit! Is that true? people are freaking nuts


----------



## koshergrl (May 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...


 
In the old days, before abortion was legal and our erstwhile teachers taught kids they have a *right* to have sex, and don't have to tell anyone....parents DID teach their children not to have sex..they didn't tell them not to have sex before they were 18, but not to have sex until they were married, which often was the same thing.

The kids that ignored that admonition got in a lot of trouble. Ever heard of a shotgun wedding? You marry the girl, or her dad shoots you. That's if she's pregnant. If she's not pregnant, then it's just the shotgun.

And it worked pretty well. Most girls waited until they were married to have sex, the abortion rates were low, single parent families were almost unheard of, and kids did much, much better than they do now.

The long and short of it...parent your kids. Tell them not to have sex, or there can be disastrous consequences...above and beyond the creation of another human. Don't enable them to shrug off the law, don't tell them you don't approve of or like the law, don't tell them you'll understand if they break the law. Tell them that if they screw around they can go to jail, or worse. Tell them they have no business hanging out with younger kids. Tell them that if an older kid tries to talk them into sex, they need to tell you...and don't look the other way when your kid is spending a lot of quality time with an older kid of either sex. 

My kids didn't get to spend quality time with anyone without me butting in on a regular basis. Their time was managed, and overseen. That's what it is to be a parent. We didn't "discuss" whether or not they got to have sex..it was always my adamant position that they NOT have sex..and towards that end there was (and is) NO DATING, no GOING STEADY, no parties, no traveling with buds over the weekend. When they were out of my sight I knew who they were with, where they were at, what they were doing, how much money they had...and I would swing by to check on them.

I swear you people act like the minute a girl gets her period, it's open season.


----------



## YoungRepublican (May 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



Jail bait is still the word.. Girls would come to our parties from local HS and we ended up having to start ID ing with our college ID's so no one would fall into this trap, but 16 and 22 is just too weird.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 23, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



Yes, it is a big deal. And kids with a 3-4 year age difference, though they may be in the same school, do not generally have the same friends or live virtually the same lives.  I am saying that the older kid's life should not be 'ruined,' but that there should be serious consequences, and I am saying an 18 year old, no matter who he/she finds himself in the same building with (at school or working at McDonald's) needs to know the law and abide by it and its consequences.  An 18 year old, though still in school, is an adult.  For example, that 18 year old can walk away from that school and no one can do anything about it.  The younger person is still a child and cannot do that until at least 16.  These two are not on the same level.  An 18 year old has all the rights of an adult, and, as I stated earlier, ALL the responsibilities too.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 23, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



When I was 18 I was out on my own, working my way through college, with no financial or any other kind of assistance from anyone.  However, to say that 18 today isn't what it used to be: that's nonsense.  Eighteen year olds today are not helpless children; they are not stupid.  There is no excuse for them to behave so.


----------



## YoungRepublican (May 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Very good points. I can appreciate where you are coming from. Maybe its a little too close for me because it wasnt that long ago where I was seeing that occur everywhere around me. I guess im just jaded by it


----------



## Luissa (May 23, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



Pretty much... For one my friend has three children with the guy she met as a freshman, who was a senior. They were married for 7 to 8 years I believe. I was a bridesmaid in their wedding. 
When we were freshman we though nothing of it. Her parents did try to stop it but she would just lie to them.


----------



## Unkotare (May 23, 2013)

Zarius said:


> You act as if they should know the law from what many consider nature.




Yeah, that's how 'law' works, dopey. Welcome to civilization.


----------



## nitroz (May 23, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Warn your children that they will be prosecuted. I remember many relationships like this when I was in school. Its a different world in high school and these kids tend to see each other as the same. By the law they are not. The strange twist on this case is that both of these teens are girls. 16 is the age of consent in most cases.
> 
> Teen charged for sex with girl, 14 - CNN.com Video



You are forgetting the romeo and juliet law.


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 23, 2013)

nitroz said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > Warn your children that they will be prosecuted. I remember many relationships like this when I was in school. Its a different world in high school and these kids tend to see each other as the same. By the law they are not. The strange twist on this case is that both of these teens are girls. 16 is the age of consent in most cases.
> ...




Florida's "Romeo & Juliet" does not provide any defense or protection against being charged with a crime, being prosecuted, or being convicted.  Florida's "Romeo & Juliet" law only allows for those that are close in age for the older participant to apply to have their name removed from the Sex Offender registry.


>>>>


----------



## Seawytch (May 23, 2013)

I'm still waiting for someone to find a similar case with a heterosexual teen couple. Somebody tell me again about how this isn't about homophobia?


----------



## NLT (May 23, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Shortbus knows that, she just being dishonest. That is what she does


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2013)

NLT said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Good morning, Bootlicker.   I see you've started your morning going on about me.


----------



## martybegan (May 23, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to find a similar case with a heterosexual teen couple. Somebody tell me again about how this isn't about homophobia?



One:

Goldsboro News-Argus | News: 18-year-old faces two counts of statutory rape

Two (terrible ending on this one)

Statutory rape case dismissed after alleged victim commits suicide - CNN.com

Three 

Dowelltown Man Charged with Statutory Rape | WJLE

Google is your friend.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 23, 2013)

Luissa said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so glad there are progressives in the world, who will teach children everywhere that no law should keep you from screwing, no matter how old you are...and if you do opt to have sex with an adult, your secret is safe with them!
> ...



The boys who raped the unconscious girl and posted the videos didn't think that what they were doing was illegal either.   That's why we don't have criminal trials on the basis of whether the criminal knows what they did was illegal.   

If you had a son who was "dating" a 14 year old in the whore-sense of the word and not just going out, it is up to YOU to make sure he knows what jailbait is.  Not the girl's parents.  The same way you have to teach your kid not to go to someone's home and steal the silverware.  It's called being a parent.   It is not up to someone else to parent your kid.


----------



## NLT (May 23, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > My ten year old could reel in an 18 year old, and she'd be tickled pink. Am I going to let her? HELL no. Because she's only 10.
> ...



They are in Texas. HS is grade 10-12 only. 16-18 year olds mostly.


----------



## NLT (May 23, 2013)

bodecea said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You are a disgusting POS Bodey


----------



## Seawytch (May 23, 2013)

martybegan said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting for someone to find a similar case with a heterosexual teen couple. Somebody tell me again about how this isn't about homophobia?
> ...



Not the same. They were not dating in High School. Find a case where a Senior dating a Freshman, with the full knowledge of the parents, was charged with two felonies and expelled when they turned 18.


----------



## martybegan (May 23, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Nice try. If you are asking for the EXACT same situation, you are setting up a scenario where it is impossible to match. The cases above are legally exactly the same as the case in this thread. 

The fact is the relationships above were consensual, were between an 18 year old and 13/14 year old, and the 18 year olds were being prosecuted. They were between an older male and younger female. 

How does the school status matter here? How does expelling matter? What matters is they were prosecuted, and the girl in this case is bieng prosecuted. 

I have met your challenge. At least have the courage and conviction to accept it.


----------



## NLT (May 23, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Parents were pissed because a lesbian was going after thier daughter...so what.I bet they would be pissed if was a male 18 year old also. They are concerned about thier 14 year old daughter being exposed to a Homosexual. Call it homophobia are whatever you want. Get over it, just because you are gay doesnt mean we have to like or accept your lifestyle, especially when gays try to influence minors.


----------



## kwc57 (May 23, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Whoa, whoa, whoa........pedophilia?  Seriously.  Like I said earlier, I dated a 15 year old girl when I was 19......with her parents approval.  We met at church and we were "good" kids.  In the 2 or 3 years we dated, we never "went all the way", but there was tons of heavy petting involved on a regular basis.  I was not a pedophile.  I was a teenager dating a teenager who went to the same school and church.  We were simply two teenagers attracted to each other.


----------



## kwc57 (May 23, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Why can't 18 year old adults buy alcohol?


----------



## Katzndogz (May 23, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



If the parents had full knowledge, how come they didn't know until the basketball coach told them?   You suppose that the victim's parents knew and approved of this relationship and allowed their daughter to be raped solely to wait until Hunt got to be 18.    That's a senseless position/


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2013)

NLT said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Ah...starting the morning making it about me again, eh Bootlicker?


----------



## Katzndogz (May 23, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Since the statutory age of consent in this jurisdiction is 16, Hunt is still a pedophile with a 15 year old girl.


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2013)

martybegan said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


I believe that to be her point.   You cannot match it because males are not prosecuted for that tho we all know (and many have giving personal experience in) that Seniors have dating Freshmen all the time.


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



So the 15 year old is pre-pubescent?


----------



## Katzndogz (May 23, 2013)

Solve the problem about who knew what when.

Put Kaitlyn Hunt on trial, get the parents, all of them, on the stand and ask them under oath.


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Solve the problem about who knew what when.
> 
> Put Kaitlyn Hunt on trial, get the parents, all of them, on the stand and ask them under oath.



I believe that is what is going to happen, isn't it?


----------



## NLT (May 23, 2013)

bodecea said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Prove it. Tissue for the man hating dyke?


----------



## martybegan (May 23, 2013)

bodecea said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



I just listed 3 prosecutions of 18 year old guys who had sex with 13/14 year old girls. What does schooling status have to do with it?

They were doing the exact same thing the couple in question were doing, at around the exact same ages, and the guys were prosecuted just the same as the 18 year old in this case.

She asked for examples, i gave them, and then the goalposts started dragging through the playing field.


----------



## kwc57 (May 23, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



That has nothing to do with my question.  If an 18 year old dating another teenager a few years younger is going to be consider a pedophile simply because they are considered an "adult" at 18 years old, then why aren't they allowed to be adult enough to buy alcohol?  Are they an adult or aren't they?  They can die for their country, but they can't have a beer.  If we are going to make a legal age of adulthood, let's be consistent.


----------



## AmyNation (May 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I don't think it's about how much we as parents would approve. It's about whether 2 felony charges and 15 years in jail is an appropriate punishment for a girl who dated a fellow high school student.


----------



## martybegan (May 23, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



I'm all for changing the laws to be more consistent. but until they are changed this 18 year old was breaking the law, and is being prosecuted like other 18 year olds caught boinking someone underaged. 

It is also not pedopilia as by definition that is attraction to PRE pubescent children. The 18/14 year old girl relationship is not really any sexual disfunction, but it falls afoul of our legal system.


----------



## martybegan (May 23, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



One thing I want to note is people quoting "2 felony counts and 15 years."   That is probably the worst case scenario based on the charges brought. I guarnatee, like any other situation similar to this, if she plead out she would get much more reduced charges, likely a misdemeanor and minimal if any jail time. 

She broke the law. Best course is to get some deal and be done with it.


----------



## AmyNation (May 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Except that's not true.

These girls, as pointed out before, had the same friends, played on the same team, and were even in the same honors class, together. 

You see a vast difference between a sophomore and a senior where there isn't one.


----------



## AmyNation (May 23, 2013)

martybegan said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



They have offered her a plea deal but it would still be a felony charge. The DA refuses to plead it to a misdemeanor which the family has already said they would accept.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 23, 2013)

How hard is it to tell young adults not to have sex with underage children?   Is it that they can't understand?  Or, that we expect them to be so biologically driven that they shouldn't be expected to understand?

I was driven so mad with desire that I lost all reason is never going to be a valid defense to any crime.   If we keep treating children as animals when they are still malleable, it should not be a surprise that they grow into fully adult animals.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 23, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



Intelligent enough to be in an honors class but too stupid to know what they were doing was against the law.

Evidently the sex ed they were getting didn't include criminal penalties.


----------



## AmyNation (May 23, 2013)

Florida teen charged in relationship with minor mulls plea deal - TODAY.com

The plea deal offered would keep her out of jail, however it would mean she would be a convicted felon, have to wear an ankle monitor for 2 years, have to register as a sex offender, and have to attend meetings with actual sex offenders.

The family has until tomorrow to decide to accept or go to trial.


----------



## NLT (May 23, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Florida teen charged in relationship with minor mulls plea deal - TODAY.com
> 
> The plea deal offered would keep her out of jail, however it would mean she would be a convicted felon, have to wear an ankle monitor for 2 years, have to register as a sex offender, and have to attend meetings with actual sex offenders.
> 
> The family has until tomorrow to decide to accept or go to trial.







> Lisa Bloom, an NBC legal analyst, said *nearly all cases like this involve an adult male and an underage female. *
> This case seems to be an outlier, she told TODAY's Savannah Guthrie.
> 
> She also said that because both girls have admitted the relationship was consensual, Hunt may have no choice but to accept a plea deal.
> ...


----------



## Katzndogz (May 23, 2013)

That's reasonable because she is a sex offender.


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2013)

NLT said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I see that the Bootlicker has decided to talk about me today.  Could it be he is pining for his Lord and Master?


----------



## AmyNation (May 23, 2013)

NLT said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Florida teen charged in relationship with minor mulls plea deal - TODAY.com
> ...



I don't think anyone is arguing she didn't break the law.


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> How hard is it to tell young adults not to have sex with underage children?   Is it that they can't understand?  Or, that we expect them to be so biologically driven that they shouldn't be expected to understand?
> 
> I was driven so mad with desire that I lost all reason is never going to be a valid defense to any crime.   If we keep treating children as animals when they are still malleable, it should not be a surprise that they grow into fully adult animals.



How has that worked over the centuries?


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Florida teen charged in relationship with minor mulls plea deal - TODAY.com
> 
> The plea deal offered would keep her out of jail, however it would mean she would be a convicted felon, have to wear an ankle monitor for 2 years, have to register as a sex offender, and have to attend meetings with actual sex offenders.
> 
> The family has until tomorrow to decide to accept or go to trial.



I'd fight it if I were her parents.


----------



## AmyNation (May 23, 2013)

bodecea said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Florida teen charged in relationship with minor mulls plea deal - TODAY.com
> ...



I'm not sure what Id do .... Worse case, fighting could lead to her spending time in prison, but being a convicted felon and a registered sex offender ruins her life as well. ...


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



This needs to be visable and get the word out...put the younger girl's parents on the stand.


----------



## AmyNation (May 23, 2013)

Well if it goes to trial I assume they'd have to call the 15 year old to testify... Idk about her parents...


----------



## NLT (May 23, 2013)

bodecea said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Why? what did they do wrong but try to protect thier child from a lesbian predator.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 23, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > How hard is it to tell young adults not to have sex with underage children?   Is it that they can't understand?  Or, that we expect them to be so biologically driven that they shouldn't be expected to understand?
> ...



It actually worked quite well.  At one time pretty much everyone knew what jailbait was.  Men were not only put in prison, but had some of the victim's fathers, uncles and brothers to make criminal prosecution unnecessary.   Rape a 14 year old could get a man horsewhipped, in public, with a cheering crowd.  Or, married.  That happened too.

Now we have female rapists, because female on female rape is supposed to be an acceptable evolution of sexual predators.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 23, 2013)

NLT said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



One of Hunt's assertions is that the parents knew of the relationship and fully approved.


----------



## Luissa (May 23, 2013)

NLT said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



A predator?


----------



## AmyNation (May 23, 2013)

I think trying to label this girl as a predator is silly. There is zero evidence she dated younger teens in the past.

Hell I'm not even sure you can label her a lesbian, this is her 1st girlfriend.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 23, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Well if it goes to trial I assume they'd have to call the 15 year old to testify... Idk about her parents...



Are the parents on trial for something?  What are the charges against them?   Trying to keep a predator away from their daughter.   That's what they did wrong.

"Judge my parents wouldn't let me have sex with an older girl".

Yeah, use that.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 23, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> I think trying to label this girl as a predator is silly. There is zero evidence she dated younger teens in the past.
> 
> Hell I'm not even sure you can label her a lesbian, this is her 1st girlfriend.



How many victims would it take for her to be a predator?


----------



## Katzndogz (May 23, 2013)

This is one of the reasons why the Boy Scouts should never allow gay scouts into their ranks.  It just gives predators more access to children.


----------



## AmyNation (May 23, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Well if it goes to trial I assume they'd have to call the 15 year old to testify... Idk about her parents...
> ...



If the teen chooses to go to trail, really the only thing she could argue is she doesn't deserve the felony charges but lesser charges. Maybe they'd argue this is a vendetta because the 15 year olds parents don't like gay people.


----------



## NLT (May 23, 2013)

Luissa said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I threw that in there to piss bodey off.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 23, 2013)

NLT said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



Not to mention that Kaitlyn Hunt is really a predator.


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2013)

NLT said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



That is for the court to decide, is it not?


----------



## Katzndogz (May 23, 2013)

bodecea said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



A court will decide whether or not Hunt is guilty of lewd and lacivious battery on a minor.   There is no defense.  When found guilty, or pleads guilty, she will receive the same treatment any other sexual predator.  While not a cure, since there is no real cure for sex offenders, it might help her control her urges.


----------



## AmyNation (May 23, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...






You have serious skill in turning a molehill into a mountain.


----------



## Borillar (May 23, 2013)

martybegan said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I agree. I think they could plea bargain to a low grade felony with reduced misdemeanor treatment after successful completion of probation, counseling, and community service. Perhaps even the possibility of expunging her record after a period of time. Punishment beyond that in this case is overkill IMHO.


----------



## RKMBrown (May 23, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



President of the US having oral with an Intern half his age... Hero of the Democrat Party.  Female teenager doing the same thing with another teen 7/9th her age... sexual predator guilty of lacivious battery for which there is no cure.


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2013)

Luissa said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I guess Bootlicker has been "prey" for strong women his whole life.......


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Well if it goes to trial I assume they'd have to call the 15 year old to testify... Idk about her parents...
> ...



So...the accusers don't have to testify?   The accused doesn't get to face her accusers anymore?   Doesn't get to cross examine them anymore?


----------



## NLT (May 23, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



Bodey knows the definiton of predator, it was a way of life for alot of lesbians in the Navy.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 23, 2013)

Bill Clinton having sex with Monica Lewinsky did not break any laws because both were adults.  He was impeached for lying in a court case.  Had there been no lawsuit by Paul Jones, what Clinton did would merely have been distasteful and dishonored the office of the presidency.

Sexual predators cannot be cured.   They can learn to control their urges.


----------



## Luissa (May 23, 2013)

NLT said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



These statements only make you look stupid.


----------



## martybegan (May 23, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



The crime is statutory. That means the act itself is what is criminal, regardless of the intent of the accused. The "victim" could be 100% on the side of the accused, and that would not matter, because the act itself is the crime regardless of permission from the victim, or the mental state of the perpetrator. 

If the girl took the stand and said there was not sex involved the case would be harder, but there are the previous statements, as well as the admittance by the accused of the relationship.


----------



## NLT (May 23, 2013)

Luissa said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



U Mad?


----------



## Luissa (May 23, 2013)

And anyone calling this girl a sexual predator has major issues. I almost feel sorry for them.


----------



## Luissa (May 23, 2013)

NLT said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



Why would I be mad over you looking stupid?


----------



## AmyNation (May 23, 2013)

Luissa said:


> And anyone calling this girl a sexual predator has major issues. I almost feel sorry for them.



It says a lot about a person who looks at this case as sees sexual predator/pedophile.


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2013)

NLT said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



Bootlicker has had a lifetime of being intimidated by strong women.   He tries to excuse it by saying they are dykes and predators.   Which, of course, shows he thinks of himself as a victim of these women.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 23, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



There is no accuser.   Has anyone suggested that Kaitlyn Hunt is accused of a crime she *did not* commit?  No.  She fully admitted to her conduct.  Both girls did.  So there isn't any accuser.   As you may have noticed, there's no defense either.

The trial, if you could call it that, would really be a sentencing hearing to determine whether there is are any reasons that would mitigate the statutory sentence to something else.


----------



## NLT (May 23, 2013)

bodecea said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Lying again, making shit up again. Lying liar just lies. You know nothing about me, But we all know about you when you put out there for all to see.


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2013)

NLT said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



   Actually, the "way of life" for a lot of lesbians in the Navy was outshining their male counterparts.   Bootlicker, again, shows how he couldn't handle strong women and joined the rat patrol.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 23, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



If both girls admitted to what they did, what is the argument about? this is pretty much a closed case right?


----------



## NLT (May 23, 2013)

bodecea said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Prove it Bodey. You are lying like you all ways do when you get pissed. I have not once told a lie about you, when I go after you, its from what you have posted about yourself and what has been posted on this board openly. You make shit up because that is all you can do. You are a sorry POS Liar and we all know it.


----------



## AmyNation (May 23, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


The argument, or rather my argument, is that the punishment does not fit the crime.


----------



## kwc57 (May 23, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> How hard is it to tell young adults not to have sex with underage children?   Is it that they can't understand?  Or, that we expect them to be so biologically driven that they shouldn't be expected to understand?
> 
> I was driven so mad with desire that I lost all reason is never going to be a valid defense to any crime.   If we keep treating children as animals when they are still malleable, it should not be a surprise that they grow into fully adult animals.



Katz, we usually agree on just about anything, but I can't agree with you here.  Telling young adults not to have sex has never proven to be effective.  An 18 year old and 15 year old is not the same as a 25 year old and a 12 year old.  Just for the sake of argument, lets say that when you were 17.5 years old you were attracted to someone who was 15.  I know you can say you wouldn't allow that to happen, but for the sake of argument let's say it did happen.  A half a year later you turn 18 and all of a sudden a relationship that was A-OK is now forbidden pedophilia.  There is a gray area here where black and white laws just don't do justice.  Judges should be able to exercise "judgement" in gray areas.  No tolerance laws make judges into proclaimers who simply spout the penalty because they have no choice in the matter.


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 23, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Well if it goes to trial I assume they'd have to call the 15 year old to testify... Idk about her parents...
> ...




Nope, the parents are not on trial because they are not charged with a crime.  However they are witnesses and the ones that issued the charge and under our legal system the defendent has aright to face his/her accusers.  Therefore they are eligible to be called to the stand to testify.

Given a review of the law and the information available in the media, the only possibility of Hunt beating the charges is "jury nullification" where they make a case that while technically in violation of the law that circumstances are such that a "not guilty" verdict be returned.  A very dangerous course because a "guilty" verdict can also be returned.

One would assume that the defense would depose the parents prior to trial.  Then in court try to show that they knew about the relationship between the 17 year old girl and the 14 year old and allowed the situation to continue with no action until the 17 year old turned 18.  Instead of dealing with a situation as parents when they knew about it, barring the daughter from the Basketball Team, not allowing her to date, contacting the 17 year old's parents, etc.  They laid in wait for the girl to turn 18 to make it a criminal case.


>>>>


----------



## martybegan (May 23, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > How hard is it to tell young adults not to have sex with underage children?   Is it that they can't understand?  Or, that we expect them to be so biologically driven that they shouldn't be expected to understand?
> ...



One could go with the "telling murderers not murder has never proven to been effective" line of logic as well. We have to draw the line somewhere, and in the cases it was 18 yrs and 14 yrs. 

The relationship is not pedophilia if the younger person is above puberty. What the relationship becomes is statuory rape, which is a crime. 

If homosexuals want thier relationships treated the same as any other, this is one of the end results. I have already posted plenty of 18/14 male/female statuory cases previously.


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2013)

NLT said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



I've struck a nerve alright.      Certainly ties in with your DESPERATE need for affirmation/approval by certain people.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 23, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I don't think the girl should be thrown in prison, but what do you think should happen?


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2013)

NLT said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



Would you like a tissue?   Again?


----------



## NLT (May 23, 2013)

bodecea said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Dont need one, I dont lie, liar.


----------



## AmyNation (May 23, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I admit I prefer the law in my state, which makes their relationship a non-punishable offense. However, at the very least it should not be a felony. A misdemeanor, community service, a fine. Ok. But labeling this girl a felon for the rest of her life? Outrageous, IMO.


----------



## martybegan (May 23, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



The problem is that under the law, there is no difference between an 18 year old and 35 year old being the accused. Sentencing can be impacted, but the law sees both people as the same.


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2013)

NLT said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



Now you are really shrill.


----------



## AmyNation (May 23, 2013)

martybegan said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I know, which is baffling to me. 

The way the same law is written in my state is, if the 2 parties, one over 18, one under 16 are more than 10 years apart, its a felony, if they are both under 18, its not punishable, and if they are less than 4 years apart it can be, at most, a misdemeanor with a $1000 fine.

Why does the law treat a 50 year old with a 13 year old the same as an 18 year old and a 15 year old?

Consent laws are meant to protect kids from adult predators, not from normal teen relationships.


----------



## martybegan (May 23, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



That law is written to take said situations into account, by making the crime different degrees.

Florida probably does not have that, so under the law the 18 year old is just as bad as the 35 year old when the other person is under 16.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 23, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > How hard is it to tell young adults not to have sex with underage children?   Is it that they can't understand?  Or, that we expect them to be so biologically driven that they shouldn't be expected to understand?
> ...



Why is it that we don't expect young people to have any control over their biological urges.  There have always been biological urges and those who can't control them.   The difference is now, they aren't expected to control them.   A 17 year old boy who had sex with a 15 year old girl would get the absolute shit kicked out of him if there were no criminal penalties.   It isn't that at 17.5 the conduct was AOK.  It was never AOK.  We just expect a level of maturity from someone 18 that we don't expect from someone 17.   If they don't have that level of maturity, why not?  Something in the maturation process is wrong.  

There has never been  a law that prevented any kind of conduct, from shoplifting to murder, all laws are ineffective.   We end up with zero tolerance laws because of judicial discretion.  The judges discretioned all penalties away.  

We have here a young woman who is attracted to underage girls.  She's not attracted to women, but underage girls.   One would think that at the very least, Kaitlyn's own parents would have noticed the relationship, knew their daughter was gay, and started educating her as to appropriate behavior.  The age difference of four years might not be important in ten more years but it is now and 14 year old are still guilty of molesting 10 year olds and 8 year olds victimize four year olds.   I guarantee you that parents seeing their ten year old hanging around with a 14 year old would have alarm bells ringing.  

Is our culture truly this sick, depraved and degenerate that we cannot even recognize predatory behavior?   Excuse it when we see it?  Is that how bad we've become?

Why ask, the answer is yes.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 23, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



There's the problem right there.  A normal teen relationship now includes having sex.  Therefore, a teen that doesn't want to be promiscuous is abnormal and needs to have counseling so that they strip as often as possible.


----------



## NLT (May 23, 2013)

bodecea said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Nope. Liar


----------



## AmyNation (May 23, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Where do you get this stuff?


----------



## kwc57 (May 23, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Not sure where you live, but that scenario happens every day.  Not getting the shit kicked out of them, but 17 year old boys having sex with 15 year old girls.  For God's sake, what you're suggesting is that teenagers of similar age can't date and everyone needs to wait until they are over 18 to begin a relationship.  Never happened, never will.  I have an aunt and uncle who got married when he was 16 and she was 15......with the concent of both sets of parents.  Her daddy was the county sherrif.  They've been married for over 50 years now.  I guess we could go the burqa route and feep the genders seperated, but that seems a bit extreem and counter to human nature.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 23, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



I love Katz.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 23, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



From you.


----------



## RKMBrown (May 23, 2013)

There are plenty of old people on this message board that have less maturity than your typical 14year old.  Basing maturity solely on age is a joke.


----------



## Luissa (May 23, 2013)

NLT said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



You mad? I think you are mad.


----------



## NLT (May 23, 2013)

Luissa said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Nope, Just point out another set of your friend bodeys lies, you keep classy company.


----------



## Luissa (May 23, 2013)

NLT said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



So you are mad.


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2013)

NLT said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



Even shriller now.   Others are noticing.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 23, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



As a matter of fact, everyone TODAY does wait until they are quite up in age before they build a relationship.  More and more, TODAY, they don't build relationships at all.  It's the hook up culture and Hunt's parents have artfully prepared her for it.   The victm's family might feel differently

It's just destructive.  Which is why children need guidance.

Still trying for an answer as to what is a "date".  Is it going to a movie?   Or has the whore definition of date meaning a business transaction with a john become accepted?

If I go to dinner and a play with someone is that a date?  Or does it have to end in sex to be a real date?


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



This is getting loonier and loonier.


----------



## AmyNation (May 23, 2013)

Since I feel this girl does not deserved to be labeled a felon, I started following her support group on twitter. Today is the last day the family has left to take or reject the plea deal. If anyone wants to write to the DA and ask him to give the girl a better bargain, here's his email


BWorkman@sao19.org


----------



## martybegan (May 23, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Since I feel this girl does not deserved to be labeled a felon, I started following her support group on twitter. Today is the last day the family has left to take or reject the plea deal. If anyone wants to write to the DA and ask him to give the girl a better bargain, here's his email
> 
> 
> BWorkman@sao19.org



I wonder if people would be so quick to jump to the older person's defense if this were a standard 18 year old boy-14 year old girl case.


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2013)

martybegan said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Since I feel this girl does not deserved to be labeled a felon, I started following her support group on twitter. Today is the last day the family has left to take or reject the plea deal. If anyone wants to write to the DA and ask him to give the girl a better bargain, here's his email
> ...



If they had dated in high school since the boy was 17 and the parents knew about it and didn't jump on it til he was 18....yes I would.  But, also....I don't think the school would have taken the time to rat him out either.


----------



## martybegan (May 23, 2013)

bodecea said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Is that a proven fact in this case, or just the usual speculation one finds at the start of the media frenzy attached to one of these things?

Also I have linked 3 other cases of 18/14 found on just the first page of a google search. Evidently the time is taken for boy/girl ones as well.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 23, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



If you just go to dinner and a play thats just going out, its not a date unless you are trying to build a relationship with someone and yes more often than not that includes sex.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 23, 2013)

They shouldn't.   They haven't in the past.

This 13 year old got 65 years.

Teenage rapist Jose Walle resentenced to 65 years in prison | Tampa Bay Times

Particularly disgusting is this case, where adults looked the other way as kids just acted like animals.

California Pre-School Sex Scandal: School Closing Its Doors After 4- and 5-Year-Olds Admit Oral Sex

A church-run pre-school in Carson, California is shutting down after parents found out kindergarteners were allegedly giving each other oral sex, and now families of the abused children are stepping forward to file a class-action lawsuit against the school, church, principal, teacher and an alleged child perpetrator.

ABC News reports that at least two young boys say they received oral sex from a 5-year-old girl while attending classes at the First Lutheran Church of Carson School, where the children are students. The children were giving each other oral sex in a tunnel slide, on the playground, outside of a bathroom and at nap time, while teachers aides who were supposed to be watching the kids slept. One mother of a 5-year-old former student told KABC-TV that sexual encounters between 4- and 5-year-old students were an &#8220;everyday thing&#8221; at the school, and that she pulled her daughter out of the school in October after she was caught by a teacher performing oral sex in the bathroom on a 4-year-old boy.

Just kids being kids, right?


----------



## Katzndogz (May 23, 2013)

They shouldn't.   They haven't in the past.

This 13 year old got 65 years.

Teenage rapist Jose Walle resentenced to 65 years in prison | Tampa Bay Times

Particularly disgusting is this case, where adults looked the other way as kids just acted like animals.

California Pre-School Sex Scandal: School Closing Its Doors After 4- and 5-Year-Olds Admit Oral Sex

A church-run pre-school in Carson, California is shutting down after parents found out kindergarteners were allegedly giving each other oral sex, and now families of the abused children are stepping forward to file a class-action lawsuit against the school, church, principal, teacher and an alleged child perpetrator.

ABC News reports that at least two young boys say they received oral sex from a 5-year-old girl while attending classes at the First Lutheran Church of Carson School, where the children are students. The children were giving each other oral sex in a tunnel slide, on the playground, outside of a bathroom and at nap time, while teachers aides who were supposed to be watching the kids slept. One mother of a 5-year-old former student told KABC-TV that sexual encounters between 4- and 5-year-old students were an everyday thing at the school, and that she pulled her daughter out of the school in October after she was caught by a teacher performing oral sex in the bathroom on a 4-year-old boy.

Just kids being kids, right?


----------



## High_Gravity (May 23, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> They shouldn't.   They haven't in the past.
> 
> This 13 year old got 65 years.
> 
> ...



This is completely disgusting and insane.


----------



## AmyNation (May 23, 2013)

martybegan said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Since I feel this girl does not deserved to be labeled a felon, I started following her support group on twitter. Today is the last day the family has left to take or reject the plea deal. If anyone wants to write to the DA and ask him to give the girl a better bargain, here's his email
> ...



I don't know about others.

On reading about this case and Flordia laws I've actually been really shocked by the volume of these type of cases florida pursues, mostly older boys/younger girls. Young men whose lives are shattered by a poorly written law. 

Its awful and it should be changed.


----------



## kwc57 (May 23, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Pardon me for being 56.  There are many terms from back in my day.  "Going steady" or dating typically referred to a boyfriend and girlfriend relationship beyond actually, "going on a date" which is a singular event.  My son just turned 20 and I work with kids from 11 to 21, so I'm very familar with relationships today.  Believe it or not, not all kids "hook up" and some still have a "steady" boyfriend of girlfriend.  A lot of things have changed over the last few decades, but attraction between teenagers within a few years of each other isn't one of them.


----------



## RKMBrown (May 23, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> They shouldn't.   They haven't in the past.
> 
> This 13 year old got 65 years.
> 
> ...



Yes.  Kids just being kids.  Kids have "parts" and kids if not supervised will explore their "parts."  It's human nature.  What's sick is the holier than thou folks who would shut down a school because one parent brought in a child who subsequently exposed other children to adult acts.  Chill.. teach the kids to respect their privates.  Investigate the lack of sufficient supervision and move on.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 23, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



You are just a going steady was actually king of a committment.  With a ring and everything.   

An 18 year old man screwing a 14 year old girl got a visit that he never forgot. My husband's daughter didn't date or go out until she went to college.  That was just a few years ago.  Not every attraction has to end in sex.  

No wonder we give birth control to ten year old girls.  Now they have to be lesbians too.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 23, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > They shouldn't.   They haven't in the past.
> ...



Read the article.  The school was shut down because the principal and teachers went to sleep and left the kids completely unsupervised.

This is the kind of thing that happens with one oversexualized child who is experienced.  Just like Kaitlyn Hunt.


----------



## Misty (May 23, 2013)

14 is too young to be having sex, gay or straight.


----------



## Noomi (May 23, 2013)

Misty said:


> 14 is too young to be having sex, gay or straight.



Its also too young to be having babies, but more and more 14 year olds are having kids.


----------



## Connery (May 23, 2013)

Misty said:


> 14 is too young to be having sex, gay or straight.



Depends on societal mores and cultural norms, however, for a western democracy such as the US I agree with you.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 23, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > 14 is too young to be having sex, gay or straight.
> ...



Actually, statistics show that teenage pregnances are down; there are far less of them than in preceding decades.  Due to sex education programs and the availabilty of birth control.


----------



## April (May 23, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > 14 is too young to be having sex, gay or straight.
> ...



I blame that shit on the asinine "reality" tv shows like Mtv's '16 and Pregnant'...that
'show' glorifies and glamorizes teen pregnancy..any one notice how the teen pregnancy rate has skyrocketed since the first season of that sad and sorry pos show? 
There are girls across the nation who are getting knocked up and are trying their damnedest to be one of the 'stars' on that show. 
It's disgusting. 
There is someone very dear to me who is 16 and his GF is 15...they are due July 9th. The GF stays GLUED to that show. I was told they actually TRIED to get pregnant...when I was told otherwise, that it was an 'accident'.
I am still trying to piece it all together in my mind..WHY? Influenced by Morgan Freeman? 
Unreal.


----------



## Noomi (May 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Misty said:
> ...



Sex education? But don't the righties say that sex ed will make teenagers more likely to have unsafe sex and have abortions??


----------



## Luissa (May 23, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Misty said:
> ...



Actually it is just the opposite. Teen pregnancy rate is down.
Have you watched the show? It doesn't glorify it. It actually shows what a mess it can be.,
http://m.csmonitor.com/USA/Society/...he-lower-teen-birthrate-MTV-s-16-and-Pregnant


----------



## Luissa (May 23, 2013)

"But the report also specifically cites the popular "16 and Pregnant" series, indicating that 82 percent of the teens who watch it say the show helps them better understand the challenges of teen pregnancy and parenthood  "
From same link.


----------



## YoungRepublican (May 23, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Misty said:
> ...



But MTV is cool and I want to be cool! While teenage pregnancy seems to be down, the idea of it is cooler than ever. It's like when they give attention to serial killers and that just sparks copy cats..Not to sound like a geezer, but TV today is making our kids bar none some of the stupidest ive ever seen.


----------



## April (May 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Misty said:
> ...



That is untrue..

11 Facts About Teen Pregnancy | Do Something


----------



## YoungRepublican (May 23, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Not to mention being 17 and preggo in 1970 and 17 and preggo in 2013 are two totally different circumstances. 1970 the girl was just starting her life like she should be (maybe a little early). Today she just ruined her life.


----------



## Noomi (May 23, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Also, a pregnant 17 year old in 1970 wasn't allowed to keep her baby. Nowadays, teenagers are aways given the option.


----------



## April (May 23, 2013)

Luissa said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Yes, I have watched it...at first I thought the same as you, but the further into season one, and now season two, I got the sense that these girls and the rest of the people involved in their lives were being directed as to what to say and do...these kids and their families are PAID to be on the show...at 15 and 16 what do most girls want to do with that money? Go buy clothes, get their hair done, get their nails done, wear the best shoes money can buy. Take a good look at how these girls appear...where do you think they are getting the money to get cars, apts. baby clothes etc. 
And, some of them are either on their way to becoming pregnant AGAIN or already are...more babies, more money for the show and the kids that are on it. THAT is why it's glamorous to the millions of teens that watch that show...get pregnant, get PAID if you can get on the show.


----------



## Luissa (May 23, 2013)

Well the statistics disagree with you


----------



## April (May 23, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Nailed. Not only that but the latest 'statistics' only show 2010 and 2011 rates. The show first aired 2012...the second season is running now as I type this...and the show is searching for season three pregnant teens as well. 
Keep getting pregnant girls and you just might land a spot on '16 and Pregnant'.


----------



## Luissa (May 23, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



No it didn't. The show came out in 2009. 
And it's already on its 5th season, not third. 
I don't think you know much about the show.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 24, 2013)

Noomi said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



Yes they were.  They usually got married, but even if they didn't, they had the choice of keeping their baby. You are thinking of the 1950's, not the 1970's.  The 70's were not the dark ages.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 24, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



*No, it isn't untrue*. Whatever reality  program you are watching about teen pregnancy, they are misleading you, probably to get higher ratings.

This is quoted from the Center for Disease Control and Prevention:


> The U.S. teen birth rate declined 9 percent from 2009 to 2010, reaching a historic low at 34.3 births per 1,000 women aged 15&#8211;19; *the rate dropped 44 percent from 1991 through 2010*.


Products - Data Briefs - Number 89 - April 2012

The website you cited, though an admirable cause, is biased and not giving full and unbiased information: again, in order to promote their agenda; an agenda, btw, which I fully support--eliminating teen pregnancy. But they are not being honest.



> After experiencing its highest *teen pregnancy rates, the United States is now witnessing its lowest in at least nine decades*.
> 
> In 1990 the rate of teenagers becoming pregnant (116.9 per 1,000 individuals) reached a modern high. Since then, the rate has plummeted. By 2008 (the most recent year for which complete figures are available), the teen pregnancy rate was down to 67.8 per 1,000 individuals.
> 
> ...


http://www.allgov.com/news/top-stories/teen-pregnancy-rate-lowest-in-at-least-90-years?news=844016


----------



## Unkotare (May 24, 2013)

Luissa said:


> This girls life shouldn't be ruined because she had no idea what she was doing was illegal. She was in high school, the parents should have dealt with this, not ruin her life. .





Would you apply that thinking (which runs directly contrary to the actual law) to all crimes committed by legal adults who happen to be in high school?


----------



## Sunshine (May 24, 2013)

Luissa said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so glad there are progressives in the world, who will teach children everywhere that no law should keep you from screwing, no matter how old you are...and if you do opt to have sex with an adult, your secret is safe with them!
> ...



With only rare exceptions the courts have long held that ignorance of the law is no excuse.



> Ignorantia juris non excusat or ignorantia legis neminem excusat (Latin for "ignorance of the law does not excuse" or "ignorance of the law excuses no one") is a legal principle holding that a person who is unaware of a law may not escape liability for violating that law merely because he or she was unaware of its content. In the United States, exceptions to this general rule are found in cases such as Lambert v. California (knowledge of city ordinances) and Cheek v. United States (willfulness requirement in U.S. federal tax crimes).



Ignorantia juris non excusat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Luissa (May 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I never claimed anything different, but thank you, I needed a Wikipedia link to back up common sense.


----------



## Sunshine (May 24, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



You claimed that her life shouldn't be ruined over something she didn't know was the law.  LOL.  How quickly you forget your own posts.  And you wouldn't be able to understand a legal text.  Wiki is all you can handle.  So  that's all you get.


----------



## Luissa (May 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I know what I said, but i never claimed she could use it as a defense in trial. 
Obviously I am not the one who can only handle Wikipedia.


----------



## Luissa (May 24, 2013)

Did you actually read what I posted before posting your Wikipedia link? 
It was quite obvious what point I was making... But from what I can tell, you have a hard time understanding what is obvious let alone anything that requires any sort of brain power.


----------



## Sunshine (May 24, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



It was implied in your post that she *SHOULD *be able to get off because she didn't know about the law.  Do you know what implied means?  I didn't think so.

You said:


> I don't think that is what any of us are saying. *This girls life shouldn't be ruined because she had no idea what she was doing was illegal.* She was in high school, the parents should have dealt with this, not ruin her life.
> If my son was dating a 14 year old when he was a senior, I would work with her parents to make sure they weren't seeing each other. It's called being a parent.


----------



## Luissa (May 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



No it wasn't.


----------



## Sunshine (May 24, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Then maybe you should not have said it.


----------



## Luissa (May 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Why not? Because some moron wouldn't be able to get the point I was making? I am sorry, I don't decide what to post based on whether or not idiots will understand it.


----------



## Luissa (May 24, 2013)

Go back to questioning my mod status, that is about all you are good at. I am off to bed.


----------



## Noomi (May 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



Must have been different over there. Here, in the 70's, if you weren't married, they took your baby away and never even told you the sex. The government has recently issued an apology for the woman who suffered all those years ago.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 24, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



No it was not like that in the States. In the 50's usually the girl just got married or had the baby and put it up for adoption.  In the 60's, they had those two options and might even keep the baby. By the 70's they definitely could keep the baby and not get married.  And it was never the government taking the babies away. The parents would pressure the girl into doing it.  I have known of women who had the baby and her mother would raise it as if it were her child, or it would be given to a female member of the family, or a friend, who couldn't have children, and they would adopt it and raise it as their own.  The girl generally knew, but the child didn't find out until it was an adult.  The government had nothing to do with it.


----------



## RKMBrown (May 24, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I read the article.  The article states teachers aides were asleep.  You state that the principle and teachers were asleep?  Which is correct the article or you?  Maybe the problem is people like you who can't read, freak out, assume you know what you are talking about, then make up lies?  Or maybe you can provide the link to the more detailed article that explains that this article is lying and it's the principle and teachers not the aides that were asleep.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 24, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



When parents were unable to care for their children, the children were indeed taken away.  That's how I was taken away from my parents and I had two of them.  A mother and a step father.   If the mother was demonstrably unable to care for a child, the court instituted proceedings during the pregnancy.  The child became a ward of the court in utero and was taken away at birth.

That's what they should still be doing.


----------



## Sunshine (May 24, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




Yes, children are taken away for abuse and neglect.  But the state was not copping babies just for choosing an unwed mother to be born of back in the 60s.


----------



## Sunshine (May 24, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Go back to questioning my mod status, that is about all you are good at. I am off to bed.



Baiting.  Oh, that's right.  You're immune!  I forgot.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 24, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You might just be right.  The teachers and the principal just abandoned their positions and left the children in the hands of aides for HOURS.   Whether the teachers and principal were sleeping or just out shopping hasn't been determined.

The lawyer for four students, Greg Owen, blames careless teachers for these incidents, which could have a life-changing impact on these kids who have been sexualized at such a young age. Hes hoping to sue the school, the church, the principal, a teacher and more. He told ABC News, There were times when teachers would let aides in the room for hours at a time to watch the kids. During naptime, the aides would be sleeping and the children would have been molesting each other during this time. - See more at: First Lutheran Church of Carson School | MadameNoire | Black Women's Lifestyle Guide | Black Hair | Black Love


----------



## Katzndogz (May 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Not the 60s, which was the very beginnings of the sexually perverse and permissive culture that we now have.  I was taken away in the early 50s.


----------



## bodecea (May 24, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...




Maybe not soon enough?  Just thinking outloud here.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 24, 2013)

Did anyone see the interview with the victim's parents ?  White man and pretty black woman.  That 14 year old probably looks like Halle Berry.  They did everything possible to get the lesbian to stay away from their daughter.  The went to the woman's parents, to her directly and to the school.  Hunt was obsessed.  The last resort was the police.  The degree of obsession is why the penalties are so severe.

It brings back the Lawrence King case.  In this case no one died at least.  Kaitlyn Hunt is severely mentally disturbed.  Her parents are enablers.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 24, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I like people like you.  You justify every thing I do.


----------



## RKMBrown (May 24, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



So we should close every school that uses an aide that screws up or just the Christian ones?


----------



## Sunshine (May 24, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Did anyone see the interview with the victim's parents ?  White man and pretty black woman.  That 14 year old probably looks like Halle Berry.  They did everything possible to get the lesbian to stay away from their daughter.  The went to the woman's parents, to her directly and to the school.  Hunt was obsessed.  The last resort was the police.  The degree of obsession is why the penalties are so severe.
> 
> It brings back the Lawrence King case.  In this case no one died at least.  Kaitlyn Hunt is severely mentally disturbed.  Her parents are enablers.



So much for 'the parents should have gone to the other parents.........the school, etc.'  Sounds like they did.  What channel was it on?


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone see the interview with the victim's parents ?  White man and pretty black woman.  That 14 year old probably looks like Halle Berry.  They did everything possible to get the lesbian to stay away from their daughter.  The went to the woman's parents, to her directly and to the school.  Hunt was obsessed.  The last resort was the police.  The degree of obsession is why the penalties are so severe.
> ...



It was on CNN, I can stream it since I'm s cable subscriber.

The parents said they went to the school & to Hunts parents before going to the police. Which if true would probably be easily confirmed by school personnel.

Hunt broke the law and I must say the case lools pretty bad for her.

>>>>


----------



## Katzndogz (May 24, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


 I saw it at the gym so I didn't know what channel it was on.  It makes sense now that Hunt would be ordered to under go sex offender counseling with other sex offenders.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 24, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...





> "The law doesn't make any differentiation. It doesn't matter if it's two girls or two boys, or an older boy and a younger girl or an older girl and a younger boy. Whatever the combination, it doesn't matter," State Attorney Bruce Colton said. His office charged Hunt in February with two counts of lewd and lascivious battery of a child. She has been expelled from school. *Now she has to decide whether to plead guilty to lesser charges of child abuse, in exchange for which, Colton says, he&#8217;ll recommend a sentence of two years of house arrest. If Hunt goes to trial, on the other hand, she could wind up having to register as a sex offender *(though she could also fight that outcome, under Florida law, because she and her alleged victim are only four years apart in age). Update, May 24: Hunt opted not to take the plea deal Friday. If convicted, she faces a maximum 15-year sentence.
> Kaitlyn Hunt?s sexual relationship with a 14-year-old girl: The Florida teen?s case is about more than gay rights. - Slate Magazine



Hunt can make a plea deal and not have to register as a sex offender. She will not even have to go to jail. She should take the deal and stop being a fool. She will be on house arrest for 2 years, maybe time to get some counseling.  It will also keep her away from the younger girl who will be able to mature to the point she can make her own choices about her sexual behavior.  A 14 year old is too young, too immature, to be able to consent to sex. I firmly believe that. I have lots of experience with teenagers, and a 14 year old is a child. At that age, a year or two makes a huge difference, 3 or 4 years far more. 

IMO Hunt is a type of predator, taking advertage and exploiting the innocence and immaturity of a much younger person, a child


----------



## Katzndogz (May 24, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> I am currently married to a woman 9 years younger than me., my Papa was 22 years older than his wife.



Would you have had sex with your wife when she was 9 and you were 18?  It's the same 9 year difference?


----------



## Katzndogz (May 24, 2013)

Hunt has no chance in front of a jury.  The minute those parents start detailing their efforts to stop Hunt it will be all over.  The prosecution should really make no plea deal that does not include sex offender counseling.


----------



## Noomi (May 24, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Hunt has no chance in front of a jury.  The minute those parents start detailing their efforts to stop Hunt it will be all over.  The prosecution should really make no plea deal that does not include sex offender counseling.



I wonder if she would be in so much trouble if she was having sex with a male. I somehow doubt it.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 24, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Hunt has no chance in front of a jury.  The minute those parents start detailing their efforts to stop Hunt it will be all over.  The prosecution should really make no plea deal that does not include sex offender counseling.
> ...



Prosecuting women who have seduced young boys is pretty much the flavor of the month.  There's a sentencing once a week or so.


----------



## Noomi (May 24, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Is a teenage boy likely to be as mentally affected by something like than a girl seduced by a man, though?
Not taking away from the crime, but I think that boys and girls are affected in different ways.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 24, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Hunt has no chance in front of a jury.  The minute those parents start detailing their efforts to stop Hunt it will be all over.  The prosecution should really make no plea deal that does not include sex offender counseling.
> ...



If the young boy's parents took the same kind of approach this young girl's parents are doing, absolutely. The law has to treat everyone the same: the law applies equally to everyone.


----------



## Noomi (May 25, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



What do the parents of the 14 year old think about homosexual relationships?
I think we have a motivation for their anger, don't we?


----------



## Esmeralda (May 25, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I think an older person, and 3-4 years is 'older' at that age, an older person who should know better, preying on what is essentially a child, should raise the concern of a parent. If it were my child, boy or girl, of 13 or 14 (and the relationship started when the younger one was 13), whether it is boy-boy, girl-girl, or boy-girl, I would be very concerned, very.  
The older one has too much power and experience, period.

A child of 13-14, whether boy or girl, is too young to be sexually active.  Fifteen is the lower limit imo.


----------



## Politico (May 25, 2013)

Noomi said:


> I wonder if she would be in so much trouble if she was having sex with a male. I somehow doubt it.



Yeah it would be more.


----------



## auditor0007 (May 25, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Yea, but those cases always involve teachers, not older female students.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 25, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



We don't know; anything we think would be speculation. To me, it doesn't really matter. They are protecting their child from a sexual relationship with an older person.  That's enough for  me.  Doesn't matter if it is gay or not or if her parents are concerned about the homosexuality.  Seriously, how can a child like that grow up knowing for sure how she feels about her sexuality when she has been seduced by a much older person?  She should be left alone to make her own decisions!


----------



## Noomi (May 25, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



You are forgetting that some 14 year olds are very mature for their age - even more mature than some adults. Its possible that this 14 year old is very mature and capable of making her own decisions.

I don't think this is a case of her being preyed on by a sexual predator. Even if the 18 year old had been a male, I would think the same. The age gap of four years is, to me, not a big deal.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 25, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Not at all relevant.

A family could think that sending a 12 year old out to be a prostitute was fine and prostitution should be legalized and it's the parents who would be in prison.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 25, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Do you have children? I can only imagine that someone without children can say this.  A 14 year old may be mature in many ways. Sexual behavior is something different.  Also, a gap of 4 years is a huge deal until people are in their 20's. You can't possibly have children and not realize that.


----------



## AmyNation (May 25, 2013)

The age gap is not 4 years, but 3. The girl turned 15 less than 4 months after her girlfriend turned 18.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 25, 2013)

Listen....my Son, DJ....who is gone now, at fucking 23 yrs old.......was dating a chick that was 13 when he was 18.  
It's the makeup and hair....or whatever these young chicas put on...
I couldn't even ask for mascara until I was 15.
I'm not condoning.......but puhleease!  
She told me she was 17...and there was NO question.
WTF do we have to do??!!??  Get their "papers"?


----------



## Luissa (May 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> I'm so glad there are progressives in the world, who will teach children everywhere that no law should keep you from screwing, no matter how old you are...and if you do opt to have sex with an adult, your secret is safe with them!
> 
> Warms the cockles of my heart.



By the way her mom is a republican. Go to her Facebook page, Kelley Hunt Smith. She was a Romney Ryan supporter. What was that again about progressives teaching their children that no law applies to them?


----------



## Katzndogz (May 25, 2013)

Luissa said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so glad there are progressives in the world, who will teach children everywhere that no law should keep you from screwing, no matter how old you are...and if you do opt to have sex with an adult, your secret is safe with them!
> ...



They feel differently about a homosexual daughter than the national economy.  Unlike democrats, republicans do not demand lockstep on every issue.  Especially when their children are involved.  

She doesn't want to see her daughter have to register as a sex offender, even though she deserves it.


----------



## Luissa (May 25, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Read what KG posted smart one.


----------



## Noomi (May 26, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Don't ruin her life. Her crime wasn't anywhere near as bad as other crimes - she doesn't deserve to be labeled a sex offender - she had sex with a girlfriend, she isn't a predator!


----------



## Esmeralda (May 26, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


I explained in a post above, and gave a link, that she has been offered a plea deal wherein she will not have to register as a sex offender and not have to go to jail. She would be under 'house arrest' for two years and be done with it.  She has apparently so far refused the deal and is considering going to trial, which could end up with jail time and the sex offender register.  IMO she's a fool if she chances a jury trial.  She still doesn't think she's done anything wrong.  She began this relationship when the younger girl was 13.  Thirteen!


----------



## Katzndogz (May 26, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Hunt IS a predator and IS a sex offender.   Not because she simply had sex with a 14 year old but because she could not control herself.  She was obsessive.  The victim's parents tried every avenue of stopping her.  They went to Hunt's parents, went to the school, and the basketball coach recognized issues independently of the parents, the parents even went to Kaitlyn Hunt herself.  Nothing stopped her and going to the police was the last resort.  That makes her a compulsive predator and a sex offender.

This idea of "not ruining" someone's life is absolutely nonsense.  That's how these mass murderers got to be mass murderers.  No one wanted to ruin their lives by reporting bizarre behavior early on.  

No one is ruining her life but her own compulsive behavior.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 26, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



The last woman to say "no jury would convict me" is Jodie Arias.


----------



## Intense (May 26, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Depending on where the act takes place, it may be Illegal. We don't advocate illegal activity here, Noomi. It is a big deal.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 26, 2013)

If Hunt had been a male who could not control himself and kept pursing the object of his compulsions he would be a sexual predator.


----------



## AmyNation (May 26, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> If Hunt had been a male who could not control himself and kept pursing the object of his compulsions he would be a sexual predator.



Or he'd be a typical teenage boy who thinks he's in love.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



They also tried to say Hunt kidnapped their daughter when she ran away from home. Sorry if I only believe half of what they say.


----------



## wavingrl (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Sounds like there is a good chance of another locked jury?

Or not.

Legally--they were on school grounds when they did what they did. Hunt was 18 in Sept and this took place in Dec. 
She had been suspended by the basketball coach and he spoke to her parents, maybe to the other girl's parents, too. 
Hunt was a cheerleader and on the honor roll, fwiw.

Meanwhile, a girl that spent most of her life in homeless shelters was the valedictorian of her high school class, grade point 4.46. Her sister was also a valedictorian. That is what they felt they needed to do. I believe the first sister will start college as a junior next year.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 26, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > If Hunt had been a male who could not control himself and kept pursing the object of his compulsions he would be a sexual predator.
> ...



He can THINK whatever he wants.  If he cannot control his behavior his is a compulsive sexual predator.


----------



## wavingrl (May 26, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Sexuality--over and over again.

Pandora's box is open and  there is no turning back?

Somewhere, 'out there' I can only hope other priorities are explained.

I wouldn't be able to serve on a jury for this trial--'waste of time and money'.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 26, 2013)

Children are not capable of handling sexuality.  Just because they can physically engage genitalia doesn't mean they are mentally or emotionally capable of a sexual relationship.   Plenty of teens "fall in love" only to fall in love with someone else next week.  Children can admire an older person and confuse that with love.   One minute they are laughing and the next they are crying.  That's why they are so easily led and manipulated.   Certainly an 18 year old young woman can take a 14 year old's admiration for the way the woman dresses, or wears her hair, and convince the 14 year old it's love.   That's the nature of being 14!  

When an adult cannot control their behavior, around anyone, male or female, that is obsessive compulsive behavior and needs some sort of external control.    As soon as the parents said "NO", that should have been the end of it.  Convincing a child to run away, to continue to engage in sexual behavior is sick.  There is no other word for it.  It is sick.    Thinking of this as "love" demeans the concept of love.   If they are so much in love, they can wait until their relationship can be entered into legally.


----------



## wavingrl (May 26, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Children are not capable of handling sexuality.  Just because they can physically engage genitalia doesn't mean they are mentally or emotionally capable of a sexual relationship.   Plenty of teens "fall in love" only to fall in love with someone else next week.  Children can admire an older person and confuse that with love.   One minute they are laughing and the next they are crying.  That's why they are so easily led and manipulated.   Certainly an 18 year old young woman can take a 14 year old's admiration for the way the woman dresses, or wears her hair, and convince the 14 year old it's love.   That's the nature of being 14!
> 
> When an adult cannot control their behavior, around anyone, male or female, that is obsessive compulsive behavior and needs some sort of external control.    As soon as the parents said "NO", that should have been the end of it.  Convincing a child to run away, to continue to engage in sexual behavior is sick.  There is no other word for it.  It is sick.    Thinking of this as "love" demeans the concept of love.   If they are so much in love, they can wait until their relationship can be entered into legally.



eh--I would consider both of them 'children'.  

I suppose those with expertise in mental health will be consulted. 

Emotional maturity. oh well--Take it to court. 

I assume that by middle school--anywhere from 10 yrs old --sexuality is explored thoroughly

http://www.hhs.gov/ash/oah/resources-and-publications/info/parents/just-facts/adolescent-sex.html


----------



## AmyNation (May 26, 2013)

As it stands right now, Kate has rejected the plea deal that would have given her no jail time but branded her a convicted felon. Her attorneys have vowed to see the law changed, and even state senator Altman has agreed the law is wrong and has said he plans to see it changed.


----------



## wavingrl (May 26, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> As it stands right now, Kate has rejected the plea deal that would have given her no jail time but branded her a convicted felon. Her attorneys have vowed to see the law changed, and even state senator Altman has agreed the law is wrong and has said he plans to see it changed.



I wonder what would be better?


----------



## AmyNation (May 26, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > As it stands right now, Kate has rejected the plea deal that would have given her no jail time but branded her a convicted felon. Her attorneys have vowed to see the law changed, and even state senator Altman has agreed the law is wrong and has said he plans to see it changed.
> ...



Better what?


----------



## Sunshine (May 26, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> As it stands right now, Kate has rejected the plea deal that would have given her no jail time but branded her a convicted felon. Her attorneys have vowed to see the law changed, and even state senator Altman has agreed the law is wrong and has said he plans to see it changed.



If she got a plea deal that did not include prison time and she rejected it, she is a fool.  When I was working in those prisons, I saw inmate after inmate who rejected their plea deal and got hard time.  Juries love to convict.


----------



## wavingrl (May 26, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



How should the law be changed--for the better.  I assume some adjustment on the age of consent.



http://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebat...ge-of-consent-in-establishing-who-is-an-adult

I suppose I am in the minority but at any age if you aren't certain the relationship has the potential to be 'healthy' then why complicate your life.


----------



## AmyNation (May 26, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > As it stands right now, Kate has rejected the plea deal that would have given her no jail time but branded her a convicted felon. Her attorneys have vowed to see the law changed, and even state senator Altman has agreed the law is wrong and has said he plans to see it changed.
> ...



Even though the plea deal included no jail time, it really wasn't that great. Her attorneys, a team of the best lawyers in the state, seem to feel that if they go to trial, worst case they end up with the same sentence and best case she ends up with a lighter one.


----------



## Sunshine (May 26, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Any deal that does not include prison time is great, and only a fool would turn it down.


----------



## AmyNation (May 26, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Oh... I've mentioned before, many states allow more leeway with the age of consent issue. In my state if you are less than 4 years older (and one party is over the age of 18)its at most misdemeanor ,carrying a fine. If you are more than 10 years older its a felony. 

The senator says he believes Florida law should allow for more forgiveness for teenagers who break the consent laws.


----------



## AmyNation (May 26, 2013)

"Altman, a Rockledge Republican who represents Sebastian, plans to propose a bill next year dealing with the age limits in Florida&#8217;s sex offenses law. It&#8217;s illegal for a person 18 or older to have sex with someone younger than 16 in Florida, regardless of consent. In Hunt&#8217;s case, her then-14-year-old girlfriend filed charges in February over sexual engagement, which is detailed in an arrest affidavit.

&#8220;There are just better ways of dealing with this issue than through our courts and criminal justice system,&#8221; Altman said. &#8220;They&#8217;re using the same system designed to go after murderers, rapists and child abductors. That&#8217;s just flat out wrong. And it&#8217;s hurting these kids.&#8221; ....

Altman stressed that judges need to have more discretion in these cases.

&#8220;Our criminal justice system should be designed to allow human reason, rationale and judgment to come into this, and not just simple enforcement of hard, cold numbers,&#8221; Altman said.

Hunt&#8217;s attorney, Julia Graves, said in a prepared statement that she would fight &#8220;to have the (state) law changed so no other teenager finds themselves in this position.&#8221;

Though Altman said he hasn&#8217;t been in touch with the family, he&#8217;s moving forward with his bill next legislative session.

&#8220;We have 18-year-olds that are in high school that are classmates with 15-year-olds, 14-year-olds,&#8221; Altman said. &#8220; ... I think we need to take a very hard look at this and try to provide rational standards that really are appropriate to our youth. These kids should not have to be going through what they&#8217;re going through right now.&#8221;


State Sen. Altman says he hopes to revise sex offenses law, offering protection to 18-year-olds like Kaitlyn Hunt » TCPalm Mobile


----------



## Esmeralda (May 26, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> "Altman, a Rockledge Republican who represents Sebastian, plans to propose a bill next year dealing with the age limits in Florida&#8217;s sex offenses law. It&#8217;s illegal for a person 18 or older to have sex with someone younger than 16 in Florida, regardless of consent. In Hunt&#8217;s case, her then-14-year-old girlfriend filed charges in February over sexual engagement, which is detailed in an arrest affidavit.
> 
> &#8220;There are just better ways of dealing with this issue than through our courts and criminal justice system,&#8221; Altman said. &#8220;They&#8217;re using the same system designed to go after murderers, rapists and child abductors. That&#8217;s just flat out wrong. And it&#8217;s hurting these kids.&#8221; ....
> 
> ...



I really don't understand why anyone would want to justify a 13 year old being involved in a sexual relationship.  We need to not forget t*his relationship started when the younger one was 13.*  How can any rational, caring adult justify a 13 year old being involved in a sexual relationship?  The older girl at that time was 17. There is a HUGE difference there. The 17 year old was old enough to have been sexually active for a couple of years, and she pulled a 13 year old into that kind of behavior. The older person needs to know that is wrong.  Someone that age should realize 13 is too young to be involved in a sexual relationship.

As far as the courts dealing with this in a different way, perhaps, as long as it doesn't lead to our accepting that it is perfectly okay for 12, 13 and 14 year olds to be sexually active, especially with people several years their senior.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > "Altman, a Rockledge Republican who represents Sebastian, plans to propose a bill next year dealing with the age limits in Floridas sex offenses law. Its illegal for a person 18 or older to have sex with someone younger than 16 in Florida, regardless of consent. In Hunts case, her then-14-year-old girlfriend filed charges in February over sexual engagement, which is detailed in an arrest affidavit.
> ...



She wasnt 13, she was 14 then turned 15.


----------



## wavingrl (May 27, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > "Altman, a Rockledge Republican who represents Sebastian, plans to propose a bill next year dealing with the age limits in Floridas sex offenses law. Its illegal for a person 18 or older to have sex with someone younger than 16 in Florida, regardless of consent. In Hunts case, her then-14-year-old girlfriend filed charges in February over sexual engagement, which is detailed in an arrest affidavit.
> ...



I didn't do myself any good by googling I know that.

One thing that concerns me is that whatever this relationship was/is --it had been going on prior to one of them turning 18. So, legally--that's ok?  


There are things that I really just don't want to know.


----------



## AmyNation (May 27, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > "Altman, a Rockledge Republican who represents Sebastian, plans to propose a bill next year dealing with the age limits in Floridas sex offenses law. Its illegal for a person 18 or older to have sex with someone younger than 16 in Florida, regardless of consent. In Hunts case, her then-14-year-old girlfriend filed charges in February over sexual engagement, which is detailed in an arrest affidavit.
> ...



Can you please provide proof of what your saying.


Where are you getting your facts? I've repeatedly told you, and provided links to back up what I'm saying, that she wasn't 13. This is about a relationship between a sophomore and a senior. 2 girls who went to the same school, played on the same team, and sat in the same honors class.


----------



## koshergrl (May 27, 2013)

What if she was an advanced student, who was a 9 year old sophomore?

Still okay?


----------



## Lovebears65 (May 27, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> When I was in  senior in high school I was dating a 9th grader who was 14.



When I was 17 I dated a 24 year old.. It was that big of a deal back then.


----------



## koshergrl (May 27, 2013)

It may not have been against the law back then, depending upon the state.

Parents get to protect their children from being preyed upon sexually by adults, or by other children. If  someone sexually abuses them, then that person is breaking the law.

Get over it.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 27, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



How is a 14 year old in 10th grade?  When I was in 10th grade, I was 15, and I was younger than most of the others.  I was 17 when I graduated and didn't turn 18 until the next autumn. It is normally 13-14 or 9th grade; 15-16, for 10th grade; 16-17 for 11th; and 17-18 for 12th.    How is it a 10th grader is 14?  If the average 10th grader were 14, then the average 12th grader would be 16, and they aren't.  I don't care anyway; my point is, whether 13 or 14, it is too young to be involved in a sexual relationship. You are saying it's okay if one is a sophomore and one a senior, but there is at least 3 years difference between them, which at that age is a big deal.  That's my opinion and I will not waver from it.  I have extensive experience and contact with teenagers.  I am on the side of the parents.  I would not want my child to be influenced sexually by an older person, period. I would do anything in my power to prevent it.  I am a she-bear when it comes to protecting children.  Children are sexualized too early already in our society.  They need to be allowed to be young and to come to their sexuality through their own personal maturity and development, not influenced by older kids.


----------



## AmyNation (May 27, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



No, you made a specific point that the younger girl was 13. Which is incorrect. The girl turned 15 in the middle of the school year, same as the older girl turned 18 in the middle of the year.

You're entitled to your opinion that a 3 year age difference is a big deal at that age. 


I definitely don't think it's appropriate, and if I were the younger girls parents I would have told my child she couldn't see the older girl. However, I don't believe in ruining an older child's life because of it.


----------



## koshergrl (May 27, 2013)

I don't believe in allowing an adult to ruin my kids life. 

Sorry, my 14 year old isn't going to be the sexual toy of anyone.


----------



## wavingrl (May 27, 2013)

After reading through the thread--I assume jurors selected are going to have similar thoughts, questions and beliefs and perhaps be unable to return a verdict? Or there can/will be appeals if it is guilty? Lives put on hold for possibly decades.

Abstinence sounds like the better option given the alternatives.

Expelled from school, facing legal proceedings and consequences v. graduating from high school, perhaps with honors, starting college and enjoying some of life's better moments.

That would be all I would know to tell my kids. I assume 'someone'--parents, school or other did attempt to discuss all of this.  Protect yourself.

'Love'--wanting what is best for the other person and related topics --sounds like more discussion of this would have been beneficial.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 27, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> I definitely don't think it's appropriate, and if I were the younger girls parents I would have told my child she couldn't see the older girl. However, I don't believe in ruining an older child's life because of it.



The younger girl's parents told the older girl's parents.  Told the older girl. The school tried to take some ineffective action.  Going to the police was the last resort when all else had failed.

Parents of Kaitlyn Hunt?s alleged victim: We had no choice but to report lesbian relationship | The Raw Story

Hunt's parents seem to feel like refusing to have their daughter sexually molested is some kind of anti gay agenda.    Because this is a lesbian relationship the younger girl's parents should have allowed it to continue.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 27, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



I don't want the young woman's life ruined either; however, several ideas occur. One, if she  had done what the parents wanted in the first place, she wouldn't be in this situation. I am sure they voiced their concerns and objections. She disregarded them; she was disrespectful to the parents and ignored their reasonable concern for their child.  Two, there is a message sent here, if this is ignored, we condone the idea that it is okay for older kids to seduce and drag much younger kids  into  sexual relationships.  Three: older kids need to know the law and follow it.  It is just plain stupid she didn't know there was a law against what she was doing.  Her life is not going to be ruined. All she has to do is take the plea deal and be done with  it.  Lesson learned.  Message sent out to other teens that there are laws and there is a reason for them.  As I said in this thread before: once you are 18, you have all the rights that go along with that, and all the responsibilities. About the only thing an 18 year  old cannot do in the States is drink, and that is to protect them from their own bad judgement when it comes to drinking and driving. In other countries where most kids don't have their own cars,  the drinking age is lower.


----------



## AmyNation (May 27, 2013)

Hunts parents are pushing the gay aspect because its getting them attention and they are doing everything they can to save their child.

Kate's parents say that the other girls parents never contacted them about the relationship. The girls saw each other all the time, hung out at each others houses and the parents were friendly, speaking at games etc.

The parents disagree about how it came to a head, but the how doesn't change my opinion on the law as its written in Florida.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 27, 2013)

The law in Florida is just fine the way it is.   It puts the age of consent at 16, which is still too young for a sexual relatinship, but is a reasonable compromise.   It should not be changed just because this is a lesbian relationship and if the younger girl's parents were okay with the relationship they would never have gone to the police.  If they opposed it because it was a lesbian seducing their daughter, they opposed it from the beginning.   Or, at least when they found out that it wasn't friends, but something else.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 27, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Hunts parents are pushing the gay aspect because its getting them attention and they are doing everything they can to save their child.
> 
> Kate's parents say that the other girls parents never contacted them about the relationship. The girls saw each other all the time, hung out at each others houses and the parents were friendly, speaking at games etc.
> 
> The parents disagree about how it came to a head, but the how doesn't change my opinion on the law as its written in Florida.



I think both yours and Katz's (below) posts sound quite reasonable.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 27, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The law in Florida is just fine the way it is.   It puts the age of consent at 16, which is still too young for a sexual relatinship, but is a reasonable compromise.   It should not be changed just because this is a lesbian relationship and if the younger girl's parents were okay with the relationship they would never have gone to the police.  If they opposed it because it was a lesbian seducing their daughter, they opposed it from the beginning.   Or, at least when they found out that it wasn't friends, but something else.



They could very well have thought it was just friends, then when they realized there was a sexual component, tried to stop it.  To me, this doesn't have to do with being gay or straight.


----------



## wavingrl (May 27, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > I definitely don't think it's appropriate, and if I were the younger girls parents I would have told my child she couldn't see the older girl. However, I don't believe in ruining an older child's life because of it.
> ...



I struggle a bit with the younger girl's response as well as the older girl's.

It sounds like 'nothing anyone said' sunk into either head. 

From a brief experience teaching middle school students--11-14--they were far more worldly than I was at that age. I tend to assume this could be true in this situation.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 27, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The law in Florida is just fine the way it is.   It puts the age of consent at 16, which is still too young for a sexual relatinship, but is a reasonable compromise.   It should not be changed just because this is a lesbian relationship and if the younger girl's parents were okay with the relationship they would never have gone to the police.  If they opposed it because it was a lesbian seducing their daughter, they opposed it from the beginning.   Or, at least when they found out that it wasn't friends, but something else.
> ...



They were informed by the basketball coach that the girls were not just friends.  

If the authorities really wanted to put the screws on Hunt's parents, they could easily have charged them with a conspiracy allegation or charged them as an accessory.


----------



## wavingrl (May 27, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



So many issues. 

I suppose the prosecutor will say--'This is the law'.

And the defense attorney will say--who knows? Something which includes sexual preference issues. That is where we are.


----------



## Caroljo (May 27, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



My son's friend was 18, he'd been messing around with a girl 15....he went to prison for 10 years!  First offense!  So ya, there's one for you.


----------



## AmyNation (May 27, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



That's awful! 

How messed up! He practically grew up in prison!


----------



## Esmeralda (May 27, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



I agree, it's pretty bad. Maybe, if their parents are too dim to tell their 18 year old kids about the law, the schools need to include this information in the curriculum somewhere.  It is ridiculous these kids either don't know the law or think it is okay to ignore it.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 27, 2013)

Kids thing the law should not apply to them.  The law shouldn't apply to anyone "in love".


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

I thought that these days the message is that all laws are archaic sexists, racists, stupid or too wrong. We gotta change em all. They are ruining everyone's fun.


----------



## wavingrl (May 27, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



It sounds like the basketball coach might have provided this information.

My students seemed to know a good bit about law. Perhaps from knowing of others' experiences with the law. 

I would be tempted to assume that many schools provide this information somehow. Pamphlets perhaps --sometimes they invite members of law enforcement to talk to students. It would seem that legal fyi would be in circulation.


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Hell--schools are too busy telling em how to wear condoms and find the nearest abortion clinic.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 27, 2013)

We have schools specifically directing girls into lesbianism.  What do you expect when these carefully taught girls experiment with lesbianism.

Parents Upset After Middle School Girls Forced Into 'Lesbian Kiss' at NY School

A middle school in New York has been managing complaints from angry parents after their daughters complained that they were forced to ask each other for kisses and pretend to be lovers


----------



## bodecea (May 27, 2013)

The more I hear, the more it seems the 18 year old should have broken off the relationship and the parents seem to have had to step up.   But, again, this is all just the media with a "he said, she said" story right now.


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> We have schools specifically directing girls into lesbianism.  What do you expect when these carefully taught girls experiment with lesbianism.
> 
> Parents Upset After Middle School Girls Forced Into 'Lesbian Kiss' at NY School
> 
> A middle school in New York has been managing complaints from angry parents after their daughters complained that they were forced to ask each other for kisses and pretend to be lovers



Liberal education--gotta love it.


----------



## wavingrl (May 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I have no way of knowing what 'schools' are doing or what this particular school did. 

Having known a few coaches and counselors, for example, sometimes topics such as this are addressed as the need arises.  It is also reasonable to think that among the sexually active there are informal discussions.


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Thet certainly don't seem to be discouraging and sexual activity. That would denying someones right to love someone else.


----------



## bodecea (May 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > We have schools specifically directing girls into lesbianism.  What do you expect when these carefully taught girls experiment with lesbianism.
> ...



That has been long debunked, you know.   And Katz knows it too.   She was just hoping people had forgotten about the debunking.


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

bodecea said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Liberal "education" hasn't been debunked. Only some methods.


----------



## wavingrl (May 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I know there  are 'some' teachers out  there than continue  to advise students to set goals and prioritize --make choices that support goals.

Then there are others.  'The Culture'---much has been said about this.


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



The choices appear to be what color condoms to buy. They certainly aren't succeeding at any of their attempts to curtail sexual activity. That's a parents job anyway


----------



## bodecea (May 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Public education is about as generic as one can get.   If you don't like that generic education, there are thousands upon thousands of private options.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 27, 2013)

bodecea said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



So debunk it.  Nothing is stopping you.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



What's love?

Can a five year old feel love?   Does that mean that a 10 year old that they love is entitled to have sex with them?


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



and marry them too----don't deprive lovers of marriage.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Actually Kaitlyn Hunt turned 18 right before their school year started in August.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 27, 2013)

It really doesn't matter how old Kaitlyn is or was.   When she was told to leave the other girl alone, she should have done so.


----------



## bodecea (May 27, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



It's already been done...and you know it.  It was an exercise in how to say no.  

Here's the thread where it is discussed ad nauseum:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/educa...blic-school-girls-to-act-like-lesbians-8.html

And you posted in that thread so you are well aware of the debunking.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> It really doesn't matter how old Kaitlyn is or was.   When she was told to leave the other girl alone, she should have done so.



What about the younger girl? She ran away from home to be with kaitlyn.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > It really doesn't matter how old Kaitlyn is or was.   When she was told to leave the other girl alone, she should have done so.
> ...



So?  That's why kids go to court as runaways.  Girls run away to be with drug dealers, pimps, boyfriends who leave them penniless and pregnant.   Running away to be with an assumed lover is normally at the instigation of the lover.  Which is what makes Hunt so dangerous.  This is why she is a sexual predator.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 27, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



It wasn't debunked.  It happened.  The school merely made up some anti bullying program as justification to introduce girls into lesbianism.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 28, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...





Thought you'd like that....


----------



## High_Gravity (May 28, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



I'm here for Amy.


----------



## Caroljo (May 28, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



He also didn't know she was only 15.  Heck, today 12 or 13 yr olds look older than they are!  So many parents really don't watch out for what their kids are doing....it was found out this girl fooled around with several different guys!  This is what sucks....the guy is 18, thinking the girl is of age, and because the girl got pissed off at him, she turned him in for molesting her....and the courts always side with the girls!  They don't look into the girls background...they guy is always at fault!  Sick!


----------



## Caroljo (May 28, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> emotionally an 18 year old is in a different world than a 14 year old.
> 
> thats sceince.
> 
> if they are not then your 18 year old may need some help



But they also say girls are more mature than guys at that age.  The friend of my sons that went to prison for fooling around with the 15 yr old girl when he was 18 didn't know she was only 15, and she sure didn't dress or act like it!  But the courts always side with the girl, no matter what kind of whore she might be.  It was her that turned him in just because she was pissed at him...it wasn't her parents.  I doubt they even cared.....


----------



## Caroljo (May 28, 2013)

Redfish said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



My son was 16 and his girlfriend (wife now) at the time was 14 when they started "seeing" eachother.  When he turned 17, which is legal age, she still wasn't legal and we made sure they BOTH knew they needed to be careful.  Because it doesn't matter if his dad and I, or her parents, agreed with them dating...if anyone decided they wanted to get him in trouble they could go to the police and there wouldn't be anything we could do about it!  So until she turned 16 I was a little nervous .  They've been married now for 10 yrs and 3 beautiful kids and are doing great!


----------



## martybegan (May 28, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > emotionally an 18 year old is in a different world than a 14 year old.
> ...



The courts do not side with the younger person due to bias. The law is written that the act itself is illegal, and hence the term "statutory" rape. Normal crime relies on both the act and criminal intent. If both parties are willing, there is no criminal intent, however as a minor cannot give consent, the intent is meaningless and only the act matters. 

Once a relationship of a sexual nature is established, the defendant is cooked.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 3, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> They shouldn't. They haven't in the past.
> 
> This 13 year old got 65 years.
> 
> ...


 
Yup, perfectly normal behavior..they're CHILDREN, they didn't do anything wrong. Gosh, you'd think it was as disgusting as a 50 year old having sex with a 13 year old, when anyone can see it's perfectly acceptable behavior. Kids *experiment* with younger kids, and that's okay. Right? And it's NOBODY'S business what they do to each other, cuz it's CONSENSUAL! How dare the parents ruin the life of that young adult, for just being *normal*.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 3, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > emotionally an 18 year old is in a different world than a 14 year old.
> ...


 
Mandatory sentencing...another brilliant legal nightmare brought to you by your friendly neighborhood progressives. There's no such thing as mitigating circumstances or "case by case" determination.

I'm sure they never dreamed it would come to bear against their dreams of unlimited, consequence-free, sex for all.


----------

